# Reportage: Spielen, spielen, spielen... wenn der Computer süchtig macht



## -Therion- (12. August 2008)

Heute abend um 22:45 Uhr läuft bei der ARD die Reportage: "Spielen, spielen, spielen... wenn der Computer süchtig macht" http://www.netzeitung.de/medien/1121517.html
An dieser waren auch Autoren beteiligt die diese "Reportage" gemacht haben http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TUAcPTpXo8

Nun bin ich sehr gespannt inwieweit der neue Bericht objektiv bleibt und wo gelogen und betrogen wird.

Also wen es interessiert der kann sichs ja anschauen.


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

Ich Wette es kommen die Games: CS und WoW vor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (12. August 2008)

Ich Sehe Nichts gutes kommen Da Wirt Wow Wahrscheinlich Alles Süchtig Macher spiele runter gemacht!


EDIT:ich wette Sie werden Wieder lügen weil Die Reportage über css ist dass Meiste falsch!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

gab auch mal ne reportage, da sagten sie konsolen seien weniger suchtgefährdend, und rennspiele waren ja auch schon böse süchtigmacher, da man immer besser sein will...
ich seh das einfach als sch**** für die Massen, die solchen Berichten glauben.
ich kann mir bei weitem nicht vorstellen, dass das eine berichterstattung sein wird, die mehrere seiten zeigt und über den horizont bisheriger reportagen über spielesucht hinausreicht.


----------



## Baldoran (12. August 2008)

ja...
da wird wieder nur alle schlecht gemacht und gelogen...
aber werds mir aus neugier trotzdem angucken...


----------



## Gronwell (12. August 2008)

Was heißt gelogen und betrogen, gerade wow hat starkes Suchtpotential, für Leute die da etwas anfälliger sind. Nur weil nicht alle die Wow spielen süchtig sind, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass das Spiel durchaus süchtig machen kann. Nicht jeder der Alkohol trinkt ist Alkoholiker, trotzdem kann man doch nicht abstreiten, dass Alkohol starkes Suchtpotential hat.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2008)

Der Unterschied ist wohl, dass Dinge wie Alkohol akzeptiert sind. Als Computerspieler und besonders als jemand der online spielt wird man dagegen schief angesehen als sei man irgendein perverses Etwas. Das hat sich schon ein wenig geändert und wird sich mit Sicherheit auch in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren noch weiter verändern.

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,561844,00.html


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Was heißt gelogen und betrogen, gerade wow hat starkes Suchtpotential, für Leute die da etwas anfälliger sind. Nur weil nicht alle die Wow spielen süchtig sind, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass das Spiel durchaus süchtig machen kann. Nicht jeder der Alkohol trinkt ist Alkoholiker, trotzdem kann man doch nicht abstreiten, dass Alkohol starkes Suchtpotential hat.



das wow suchtpotenzial hat streitet egtl auch keiner ab, nur die berichte sind meist von einer denkweise besetzt: jeder, der viel spielt ist auch gleich süchtig, und es wird häufig auch so dargestellt, dass eine große masse der wow spieler süchtig ist.


----------



## Gronwell (12. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das wow suchtpotenzial hat streitet egtl auch keiner ab, nur die berichte sind meist von einer denkweise besetzt: jeder, der viel spielt ist auch gleich süchtig, und es wird häufig auch so dargestellt, dass eine große masse der wow spieler süchtig ist.



Das kann man ja aber auch nachvollziehen, denn jeder der viel trinkt wird ja auch als Alkoholiker abgestempelt, das Konsumverhalten läßt halt durchaus auf eine Sucht schließen. Das die große Masse als süchtig hingestellt wird, damit muss man einfach leben, so ist das nunmal in der Medienlandschaft, würden die was anderes sagen, würden ja auch alle nach 2 Minuten wieder abschalten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Das kann man ja aber auch nachvollziehen, denn jeder der viel trinkt wird ja auch als Alkoholiker abgestempelt, das Konsumverhalten läßt halt durchaus auf eine Sucht schließen. Das die große Masse als süchtig hingestellt wird, damit muss man einfach leben, so ist das nunmal in der Medienlandschaft, würden die was anderes sagen, würden ja auch alle nach 2 Minuten wieder abschalten.



naja, süchtig ist man, wenn man nicht mehr ohne leben kann, oder wenn man nur daran denkt, wann/wie man das nächste mal wieder dran kommt.
das stimmt leider, würde man das nicht so krass darstellen, verallgemeinern oder für die breite masse zugänglich machen, würde es viele nicht interessieren :\


----------



## Gronwell (12. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist wohl, dass Dinge wie Alkohol akzeptiert sind. Als Computerspieler und besonders als jemand der online spielt wird man dagegen schief angesehen als sei man irgendein perverses Etwas. Das hat sich schon ein wenig geändert und wird sich mit Sicherheit auch in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren noch weiter verändern.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,561844,00.html



Das mit dem schief angesehen werden scheint dann aber eher am Umfeld zu liegen, ich habe solche Probleme nicht und würde mir, sollte ich solche Probleme haben ernsthafte Gedanken machen, mit wem ich mich da gerade unterhalte. Wer sich mit Leuten umgibt, die sich ihre Meinung durch Reportagen und womöglich gleich noch durch die Springer Presse bilden lassen, der ist ja einfach selbst schuld.


----------



## Gronwell (12. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, süchtig ist man, wenn man nicht mehr ohne leben kann, oder wenn man nur daran denkt, wann/wie man das nächste mal wieder dran kommt.
> das stimmt leider, würde man das nicht so krass darstellen, verallgemeinern oder für die breite masse zugänglich machen, würde es viele nicht interessieren :\



Das stimmt, die abschließende Diagnose "Sucht" kann man nicht durch die Anzahl der Stunden, die man am Tag spielt stellen, dennoch kann man durchaus laut darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht zumindest ein Anzeichen einer Sucht ist, wenn jemand 5-6 oder gar noch mehr Stunden am Tag spielt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die abschließende Diagnose "Sucht" kann man nicht durch die Anzahl der Stunden, die man am Tag spielt stellen, dennoch kann man durchaus laut darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht zumindest ein Anzeichen einer Sucht ist, wenn jemand 5-6 oder gar noch mehr Stunden am Tag spielt.



zumindest sollte man versuchen, zu sehen, wie es einem ohne wow geht, dann merkt man ja selber, wie man dazu steht(nur dass es sich halt nicht jeder zuerst selber eingestehen will)

wenn man merkt, man kommt ohne nicht aus muss man  nicht gleich krank, oder sonstiges sein, aber man solle sich zumindest bezugspersonen suchen, mit denen man drüber reden kann


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Das ist perfektion medialer Berichtserstattung..

Omg pellt euch da doch nen Ei drauf, den selben schmarrn gibts auch von Frontal21 und etlichen RTL "Reportagen". Um solche Sendungen ernst zu nehmen muss ja eigentlich schon ziemlich naiv sein, wenn ich schon höre "Ziel ist es möglichst viele Menschen zu töten, umso blutier umso besser.". Das sind einfach Falschdarstellungen/Auslegungen, schlecht bezahlte Schauspieler und die mit Abstand unterste Qualitätsstufe deutscher Berichtserstattung. *hust

EDIT: Ololol "Familienväter, Schüler, Nazis."
xDD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist perfektion medialer Berichtserstattung..
> 
> Omg pellt euch da doch nen Ei drauf, den selben schmarrn gibts auch von Frontal21 und etlichen RTL "Reportagen". Um solche Sendungen ernst zu nehmen muss ja eigentlich schon ziemlich naiv sein, wenn ich schon höre "Ziel ist es möglichst viele Menschen zu töten, umso blutier umso besser.". Das sind einfach Falschdarstellungen/Auslegungen, schlecht bezahlte Schauspieler und die mit Abstand unterste Qualitätsstufe deutscher Berichtserstattung. *hust



aber genau das ist es eben, es gibt nunmal genug menschen, die solche sachen dann auch glauben, und ohne eine richtige berichterstattung wird dieses eingeschränkte bild nunmal in den meisten köpfen hängen bleiben!


----------



## Grumm (12. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Ich Sehe Nichts gutes kommen Da Wirt Wow Wahrscheinlich Alles Süchtig Macher spiele runter gemacht!
> 
> 
> EDIT:ich wette Sie werden Wieder lügen weil Die Reportage über css ist dass Meiste falsch!!!



Ich glaube, dass es auch Journalisten gibt, die sich sachlich und kritisch mit der Materie auseinandersetzen. Es geht nicht darum WOW, CS, etc. und alle seine Spieler zu verurteilen, sondern vielmehr Aufklärung unter den "Erwachsenen" = Nicht-Gamern zu leisten und aufzuzeigen, das es Computerspielsucht gibt. Nicht oft und nicht bei jedem, denn es ist ja auch nicht jeder süchtig der Alkohol trinkt. Aber doch kann es zu Realitätsverlust und Zerstörung der eigenen RL-Existenz kommen. Dieses Phänomen ist relativ neu und man sollte den Gedanken auch zulassen können, das es Leute gibt, die zuviel spielen...

Hier nochmal der Text von spiegel online: http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/...,561844,00.html

Da hier nicht pauschalisiert wird finde ich angemessen, also solltet Ihr es auch nicht tun... (wenn Ihr kein Bock auf den ganzen Text habt, lest die fettgedruckten Stellen. Hier sieht man die feine Abgrenzung von alle, jeder, immer zu kann, manchmal, einige...)

Greetz,
Grumm


TV-DOKU ÜBER COMPUTERSPIELSUCHT
Junkies im Monsterrausch

Von Christian Buß

Erst kommt der Kick, dann der Absturz: Der ARD-Film "Spielen, spielen, spielen…" zeigt, wie Fans des Online-Games "World of Warcraft" der Sucht verfallen. Dabei leuchtet die Doku die *Grauzone zwischen Faszination und Abhängigkeit *aus, ohne in Hysterie zu verfallen.

Eine typische Junkie-Karriere nennt man das wohl: Erst kommt der Kick, dann wird konstant die Dosis erhöht, es folgt der Realitätsverlust, der schließlich in totaler Isolation endet. Bernd, um den es hier geht, wirkt allerdings gar nicht wie ein Junkie. Seine Droge ist ja auch kein Heroin, sondern ein Computerspiel namens "World of Warcraft".

Mit Ende 30 hat er es überhaupt zum ersten Mal gespielt. Dann verlor sich der PC-Administrator eines mittelständischen Unternehmens binnen weniger Monate in dem Rollenspiel. Konnte er nicht vor dem eigenen Computer sitzen, hatte er Entzugserscheinungen. Tauchte er in die "World of Warcraft" ein, katapultierte er sich hingegen in eine Art Rauschzustand: "Ich wurde zum Helden, habe mit zwei Computern gleichzeitig gespielt."

Irgendwann ließ sich Bernd selbst in die Klinik einweisen. Aber da hatte er bereits alles verloren, seinen Job, sein Haus, seine Frau. Am schlimmsten sei es gewesen, sagt er rückblickend, dass er die Beerdigung der Schwester verschlafen habe, weil er bis in den frühen Morgen mit den "Kämpfern", "Heilern" und "Magiern" durch die "World of Warcraft" gezogen sei. Bis zu 72 Stunden konnten solche Sessions bei ihm dauern, Zigaretten und Kaffee hielten den Körper in Dauerbereitschaft.

Mit Handschellen in die Klinik

Eine gespenstische Wirkung also *kann* von diesem Computerspiel ausgehen; schätzungsweise zehn Millionen Menschen sollen "World of Warcraft" regelmäßig spielen. Bei *einigen* Konsumenten kommt es zu gefährlichen Persönlichkeitsveränderungen samt Aggressionsschüben. "Es ist keine Seltenheit", so ein Psychologe, "dass Computersüchtige in Handschellen in die Klinik gebracht werden."

Trotzdem nähert sich die ARD-Dokumentation "Spielen, spielen, spielen…" dem Phänomen mit der gebotenen Bedachtsamkeit. *Nicht auf jede Frage in Sachen krankhafter Computerspielfixierung versucht man hier eine griffige Antwort zu geben, zu unerforscht ist das Thema.* Dafür leuchten die Filmemacher Sonia Mayr, Anja Raschke und Henning Rütten umso genauer die gefährliche Grauzone aus, in der Faszination in Suchtverhalten umschlägt.

Ein Jahr lang haben sie zum Beispiel den Teenager Marc-Oliver beobachtet, der mindestens sechs Stunden pro Tag vor dem Computer sitzt. Die Schule hat er bereits geschmissen, durch die Fahrprüfung rasselt er während des Drehs auch noch, und sein soziales Umfeld ist auf jene Mitstreiter aus der "World of Warcraft" geschrumpft, mit denen er über Headset Nachmittag für Nachmittag Kampfstrategien ausarbeitet.

Die Forderungen der Mutter, sich am Abendessen zu beteiligen, ignoriert Marc-Oliver ebenso geflissentlich wie ihre Appelle, sich zu bewegen. Nur einmal gerät sein durch virtuelle Verfolgungsjagden und realen Pizzakonsum schwerfällig gewordener Körper in Wallung. Da hakt nämlich die CD mit seinem Lieblingsspiel, und er stratzt zum Nachbarssohn, um einen Ersatzdatenträger zu besorgen.

Wann schlägt Realitätsverlust in Sucht um?

Das alles ist nicht schön mitanzusehen. Aber wann ist die Pubertät bei den eigenen Kindern schon schön mitanzusehen? Die Kommunikationssysteme der Jungen sind schließlich dazu gedacht, dass sie den Alten unverständlich bis ungeheuerlich erscheinen müssen. Und im Vergleich zu Markenabhängigkeit und Cannabis-Fixierung könnte ein übermäßiger "World of Warcraft"-Einsatz noch die insgesamt verträglichere Abgrenzungsmaßnahme zu den Erwachsenen sein.
*
So gesehen ist es erfreulich, dass die Filmemacher bei der berechtigten Aufregung in Sachen Computerspielsucht, die zurzeit in den Medien herrscht, bei der Langzeitbeobachtung von Marc-Oliver nicht in Alarmismus verfallen, sondern nachzeichnen, wie dünn die Grenze zwischen normal adoleszentem Realitätsverlust und riskantem Suchtverhalten ist.* Eine Verbotshysterie bei den Erwachsenen bringt nichts – *ohne Kenntnis der Materie geht es aber auch nicht.* Doch wie erlangt man die in einem Medium, das vielen Eltern relativ fremd ist?

Trotz des Appells zur Besonnenheit wird in "Spielen, spielen, spielen…" keine Verharmlosung betrieben. So porträtiert man in dem leider viel zu spät laufenden 45-Minüter auch das Ehepaar Hirte, das eine Selbsthilfeseite mit dem Namen rollenspielsucht.de betreut, bei der die Angehörigen von Internet-Süchtigen Rat finden.

Wenn die beiden im technisch aufgerüsteten Hobbykeller über ihre Beweggründe sprechen, muss man schon schlucken. Denn der Sohn der Hirtes ist einer derjenigen, die komplett dem Wirklichkeits-Gegenentwurf von "World of Warcraft" erlegen sind.

Erst hat der junge Mann sein Studium abgebrochen, dann verwahrloste er zusehends, aus der Therapie ist er ausgestiegen, seit über einem Jahr haben die Eltern nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Noch so eine klassische Junkie-Karriere.

*"Spielen, spielen, spielen… wenn der Computer süchtig macht", heute Abend, 22.45 Uhr, ARD*


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> aber genau das ist es eben, es gibt nunmal genug menschen, die solche sachen dann auch glauben, und ohne eine richtige berichterstattung wird dieses eingeschränkte bild nunmal in den meisten köpfen hängen bleiben!



Das stimmt, leider. Fakt ist aber das solche Idioten keiner Diskussion standhalten würden - weil sie nicht die Wahrheit sagen und wie man merkt keinerlei Ahnung von der wirklichen Materie haben.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Das mit dem schief angesehen werden scheint dann aber eher am Umfeld zu liegen, ich habe solche Probleme nicht und würde mir, sollte ich solche Probleme haben ernsthafte Gedanken machen, mit wem ich mich da gerade unterhalte. Wer sich mit Leuten umgibt, die sich ihre Meinung durch Reportagen und womöglich gleich noch durch die Springer Presse bilden lassen, der ist ja einfach selbst schuld.



Das hat nichts mit Leuten zu tun mit denen man sich umgibt. Nehmen wir doch mal die Politiker. Ein Typ der am Computer zockt und im Schützenverein ist läuft Amok. Konsequenz der Politiker: Die Computerspiele werden verdammt.

Das Problem ist halt das Alter. Wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin wo die meisten Leute maximal 30 sind, da unterhalten sich auch meine Chefs welche Trackmania Highscores sie gestern hatten. Es ist einfach was normales.
Für viele Ältere ist es irgendetwas mit dem sie nichts anfangen können, und damit etwas potentiell böses.

Das ist nicht neu, Rock'n'Roll wurde ja auch mal ähnlich angesehen, eine derartige Haltung wäre heute undenkbar.


----------



## -Therion- (12. August 2008)

Grumm schrieb:


> eine Selbsthilfeseite mit dem Namen rollenspielsucht.de



Äußerungen von "Betroffenen" auf der Seite:

"diese online rollenspiele sind wie "virtuelles crack" und sehr gefährlich"

"Wann endlich wacht unsere Gesellschaft auf und schafft das Mindeste, was nötig wäre, nämlich eine spezielle "Vergnügungssteuer" auf Computerspiele"

Und wer Computerspielsucht und ADHS in Verbindung bringt *ts* *ts*

Lasst uns lieber Flatratepartys feiern das ist gesellschaftlich anerkannt.


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2008)

Da muss ich doch spontan an Fight Club denken.



> "Pass auf: Ihr macht Jagd auf die Leute, auf die ihr angewiesen seid! Wir kochen eure Mahlzeiten, fahren eure Krankenwagen, stellen eure Anrufe durch, holen euren Müll ab. Wir bewachen euch, während ihr schlaft. Versucht nicht, uns zu verarschen."


----------



## Carcharoth (12. August 2008)

Wegen WoW hab ich keine Zeit mehr für Komasaufen.

 /discuss


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

OMG!

Wann lernen die es endlich? Die, die es betrifft schauen doch sowieso kein Fernsehen mehr... Ich guck auch nur noch max. Simpsons...
Läuft eh nur Mist ^^


----------



## Tikume (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wegen WoW hab ich keine Zeit mehr für Komasaufen.
> 
> /discuss



Das geht parallel. Jeder kauft sich ein paar Flaschen Vodka. Pro grünen Drop gibts ein Glas, pro blauem einen doppelten, u.s.w.
Am nächsten Tag muss man sich dann nur drauf einigen woran man denn nun gewiped ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wegen WoW hab ich keine Zeit mehr für Komasaufen.
> 
> /discuss



los, drehen wir eine reportage darüber, was für ein gemeinschaftsgefühl komasaufen erzeugt, und wie gut es sich in der heutigen gesellschaft einfügt!
gleich danach gehen wir in wow foren und beschweren uns, wieso blizzard nicht mehr gegen account hacking tut, damit man ein einfaches pw hat, um sich besoffen einzuloggen!


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Drehen wir lieber eine Reportage über die Verkümmerung der deutschen Medien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann ja nichtmal mehr ne Gamestar lesen ohne über die vorgefertigten Meinungen ungeschulter und parteiischer Redakteure zu stolpern und das lässt sich auf knapp 80% der deutschen Medien übertragen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Drehen wir lieber eine Reportage über die Verkümmerung der deutschen Medien.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 RTL strahlt des vll sogar noch aus, weil sie sich gute quoten erhoffen xD


----------



## Grumm (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wegen WoW hab ich keine Zeit mehr für Komasaufen.
> 
> /discuss



kaum sind alle schwarz-weiss argumente auf den tisch gerotzt, heisst´s auch schon feuer frei zum b*llsh*t labern^^

na dann hf


hier noch eine witziger trailer von rollenspielsucht.de zum thema "Sensibilisierungskampagne zur Förderung der Medienkompetenz im Internet."
http://www.tfk-foundation.de/index.php?act...mp;video=dsl_qt


----------



## dalai (12. August 2008)

Bei Sucht geht es über Alkohol, Wow, Poker etc. und bei Killerspiel über Gta, CS usw., die Medien (nicht alle medien) prangern alles an, dass ich und andere menschen gerne haben. Sie können aber auch anders, z.b. Spiegel hat Gta IV "Spiel der Spiele" genannt und gelobt, obwohl gewalt drinn vorkommt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Grumm schrieb:


> kaum sind alle schwarz-weiss argumente auf den tisch gerotzt, heisst´s auch schon feuer frei zum b*llsh*t labern^^
> 
> na dann hf
> 
> ...



was heisst denn, kaum sind alle schwarz-weiss argumente auf den tisch gerotzt?
schau dir doch mal die ganzen reportagen über dieses thema an, würden wir hier noch mehr argumente bringen, warum diese reportagen schlecht recherchiert sind, bzw wenn wir die fehler in den reportagen aufzeigen sollen würde der thread hier ziemlich schnell ziemlich voll werden.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Wenn man das bezahlen schlechter Schauspieler und deren Textvergabe als recherche gelten lassen kann stimm ich dir zu, anderfalls würde ich nicht sagen das sie "schlecht", sondern eher _garnicht_ recherchiert sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

Der einzige Grund warum so ein Mist gemacht wird ist nicht die Aufklärung der Armen Armen vollkommen Unwissenden und dämlichen Bevölkerung durch die mit Mafiamethoden bezahlten, allwissenden und beschützenden Öffentlich-Rechtlichen TV Sender sondern der Grund das man wieder alles vor den Fernseher zerren will -> Mehr Einschaltquoten -> Mehr Geld


----------



## dalai (12. August 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn man das bezahlen schlechter Schauspieler und deren Textvergabe als recherche gelten lassen kann stimm ich dir zu, anderfalls würde ich nicht sagen das sie "schlecht", sondern eher _garnicht_ recherchiert sind.



Ich habe mal einen Brief an das Schweizer Fernsehen geschrieben, über einen Bericht von ihnen über "Killergames", ob sie dafür überhaupt recherchiert haben. Der Bericht war für mich eine Ansammlung von Bildern aus Games, Vorurteilen und einigen Informationen aus neuen Shooter. Ich habe bis heute keine Antwort bekommen, aber das hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Grumm (12. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> schau dir doch mal die ganzen reportagen über dieses thema an, würden wir hier noch mehr argumente bringen, warum diese reportagen schlecht recherchiert sind, bzw wenn wir die fehler in den reportagen aufzeigen sollen würde der thread hier ziemlich schnell ziemlich voll werden.



Aber genau weil sonst viele Reportagen die Quintessenz "Zocken macht dumm, hässlich und zum Mörder" haben, ist die angesprochene eine wohltuende Ausnahme. Und bitte kommt mir nicht mit Fehlern wie "OMFG, der gezeigte Char issen Troll, und kein Orc." Hier gehts um Kontrollverlust und all seine bitteren Folgen, und nicht um Erbsenzählerei im Szenejargon.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

Grumm schrieb:


> Aber genau weil sonst viele Reportagen die Quintessenz "Zocken macht dumm, hässlich und zum Mörder" haben, ist die angesprochene eine wohltuende Ausnahme. Und bitte kommt mir nicht mit Fehlern wie "OMFG, der gezeigte Char issen Troll, und kein Orc." Hier gehts um Kontrollverlust und all seine bitteren Folgen, und nicht um Erbsenzählerei im Szenejargon.


 so etwas mein ich nicht. ich meine eher sowas, dass vergleiche gebracht werden, CoD 2 würden auch Nazis als Zielgruppe ansprechen, und sowas bleibt dann nunmal hängen. natürlich ist eine reportage gut, wenn sie sachlich bleibt, aber ob sie denn den negativen effekt anderer reportagen ausgleicht ist fragwürdig.


----------



## Grumm (12. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund warum so ein Mist gemacht wird ist nicht die Aufklärung der Armen Armen vollkommen Unwissenden und dämlichen Bevölkerung durch die mit Mafiamethoden bezahlten, allwissenden und beschützenden Öffentlich-Rechtlichen TV Sender sondern der Grund das man wieder alles vor den Fernseher zerren will -> Mehr Einschaltquoten -> Mehr Geld



Weche Vorurteile? Welche Schwarz-Weiss-Malerei?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Argumentation ist übrigens falsch, da die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender Geld über Gebühren einsammeln und einen Infromationsauftrag haben. Da is die Quote Nebensache...

(Sry für Doppelpost, aber das musste ich noch loswerden)


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. August 2008)

Grumm schrieb:


> Weche Vorurteile? Welche Schwarz-Weiss-Malerei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tut mir leid.. aber das strotzt geradezu von Naivität, die guten Sender die natürlich einzig und allein die Information und uns zu informieren im Sinne haben... ja klar, absolut sicher.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak

edit: es dreht sich hierbei um die berichterstattung von "killerspielen" , aber man kann ja sehen, wie es um den informationsauftrag steht


----------



## Core.Wartex (12. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Heute abend um 22:45 Uhr läuft bei der ARD die Reportage: "Spielen, spielen, spielen... wenn der Computer süchtig macht" http://www.netzeitung.de/medien/1121517.html
> An dieser waren auch Autoren beteiligt die diese "Reportage" gemacht haben http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TUAcPTpXo8
> 
> Nun bin ich sehr gespannt inwieweit der neue Bericht objektiv bleibt und wo gelogen und betrogen wird.
> ...




Unglaublich, schon der erste Bericht.
Aber auch bei ZDF gabs mal soetwas.

Schlimm wie im Deutschland gegen Spieler gehetzt wird, ich scheine ja asozial und anormal zu sein, da ich Call of Duty spiele.
Bei der ersten Reportage: Call of Duty bedeutet Einsatzbefehl. So ein Schund, es heißt Ruf der Pflicht.
Spiegelt doch schon die Qualität der Reportage wieder oder?
Unglaublich.
Unglaublich.
Auch diese Sache mit San Andreas. Es sei Ziel, möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen.. Woher greifen die sich so einen wortwörtlichen Müll?

lg


----------



## lukss (12. August 2008)

es sollen aber auch alle "killerspiele verboten werden" nur es wurde nicht genau definiert was killerspiele sind 
sind es spiele wie aoe 1, die alten spiedlerspieler ? in diesen spielen wird ja auch getötet oder sind es strategie oder rpgs wie wow?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

es wurde schon "definiert" was "killerspiele" sein sollen, nur die definition war sehr schwammig, und ließ sich auf viel mehr spiele beziehen, als auf die, die in den medien angeprangert wurden.


----------



## Rasgaar (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wegen WoW hab ich keine Zeit mehr für Komasaufen.
> 
> /discuss




/sign


Die Jugendlichen die anfangen zu sauffen werden ja auch immer jünger.
Jedenfall bei uns in der Schweiz, nehme nicht an dass es in Deutschland viel anders sein wird.

Ich geh am Freitag Abend nicht aus sondern spiele WoW.
Während Freunde von mir die nicht WoW spielen sich Leber, Lungen und Trommelfelle zerstören denken sie, ich sei krank....


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. August 2008)

ich werfs ma in den raum...

es stimmt schon dass wow süchtig macht... aber wieso tut es das?
bei den meisten aus 2 gründen:
- man findet ingame fast NUR gleichgesinnte. im rl stößt man dagegen täglich auf menschen die einen net verstehen / verstehen wollen / sich nicht die zeit für einen nehmen (zusätzlich natürlich auch gute erfahrungen, ganz klar. aber davon nur eine hand voll)
- die meisten süchtigen definieren sich selbst durch das was sie ingame darstellen... realitätsverlust? nein... gerade WEIL sie wissen wer sie im rl sind oder eher was sie nicht sind aber sein wollen, zocken sie zunehmend wow. erfolgserlebnisse und positive gefühle finden sie nur ingame, da bei denen die ich als süchtig bezeichnen würde dies im rl mangelware ist.

kurz: WoW, das game an sich, macht nicht süchtig... genauso wie cannabis nicht süchtig macht... es sind die ausgelösten GLÜCKSGEFÜHLE die einen süchtig machen und nicht mehr aufhören lassen... zu sagen WoW ist ein monsterspiel das süchtig macht ist daher falsch... nich jeder definiert sich durch seine ingame erfolge. genauso wie nicht jeder der wow zockt "kein rl" hat...


... oder seh ich da was falsch??


----------



## Impostor (12. August 2008)

naja, irgendein Spiel da hinzustellen sind wieder Bild-Methoden
und neu ist das Thema nicht, wenn man an Pacman oder Civ denkt (nur einen Zug noch)

das Problem ist nur, das es die Leute vorher nicht wirklich interessiert


----------



## Rasgaar (12. August 2008)

IMBAsuna schrieb:


> - man findet ingame fast NUR gleichgesinnte.




Nicht ganz so richtig.... oder warum wird jeder im /2 geflamed der entweder einen Schreibfehler macht, eine Frage stellt deren Antwort jeder andere kennt, oder weil grad einem langweilig ist?

Gibt ne menge Deppen in WoW genauso wie im RL, und ich wäre froh wenn du da nicht alle in den selben Topf wirfst.
Nur weil einer eine Katze als Haustier hat, sind ja auch nicht alle Katzenhalter gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. August 2008)

solchen leuten kann man ingame aber aus dem weg gehen... ignore, ticket usw... schrei im rl mal nach einem gm^^

natürlich gibt es auch deppen in wow.. aber an denen hält man sich dann nicht länger als ne sekunde , die man für den ignore braucht, auf... im rl wird man damit ständig konfrontiert... und dieses gefühl "ausgeliefert" zu sein ist nicht wirklich toll ^.^


----------



## Rasgaar (12. August 2008)

Wo verkehrst denn du rum dass du denen nicht aus dem weg gehen kannst?

also wenn mir einer im RL aufn sack geht, dann klappt das mit dem ignore auch ziemlich gut ;D


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

Core.Wartex schrieb:


> Auch diese Sache mit San Andreas. Es sei Ziel, möglichst viele Frauen zu vergewaltigen.. Woher greifen die sich so einen wortwörtlichen Müll?



Es gab da mal eine Diskussionsrunde im WDR ("Hart, aber fair"), die zum besten Komödienprogramm gehörte, das ich je gesehen habe. Da wurde tatsächlich ein Bericht gezeigt, in dem man die "Killerspiele" eben nicht zeigte, weil man die Brutalität dem Publikum nicht zumuten wollte. Statt dessen gab es weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Grund; ein Erzähler las das dem Zuschauer noch einmal vor. Wohlgemerkt lief das Ding nach 22 Uhr; das beschriebenes Spiel hatte eine USK16[1] (GTA San Andreas)!
Eine Politikerin erklärte vor dem Beitrag, sie hätte sich vor der Sendung erst einmal informieren müssen, was "Killerspiele" überhaupt seien (wieso haben die dann nicht gleich den Hausmeister da hin gesetzt?). Der Begriff sei ihr aber zu hart. Diese Meinung revidierte sie nach der Mini-"Reportage" umgehend. So treffen also unsere Politiker ihre Entscheidungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Als wäre das nicht lächerlich genug, wurde ein paar Minuten später ein zweiter Beitrag eingespielt. Der Interviewte, der die Spiele verteidigte, hatte hinter sich mindestens fünf Großbildschirme, auf denen genau die Spielszenen zu sehen waren, die man im ersten Beitrag dem Publikum nicht zumuten wollte.

Vergleicht man das mit der Berichterstattung der 80er Jahre über sog. "Gewaltvideos"[2], kommt man um die Parallelen nicht herum. Offenbar braucht die Gesellschaft einen medialen Sündenbock, dem man die Verfehlungen der Politik sowie der Gesllschaft anlasten kann. 
Seit der zunehmenden Popularität und Verbreitung der Videospiele hat sich der Fokus verlagert: Was früher umgehend beschlagnahmt worden wäre, kommt heute ungeschnitten FSK-freigegeben auf DVD[3] - und keine Sau schert es, weil alle auf die Spiele schauen. 

Bimmbamm

[1] Nach 22 Uhr dürfen Spielfilme mit der Freigabe "FSK16" ausgestrahlt werden - Spielszenen offenbar nicht!
[2] "Mama, Papa, Zombie" hieß eine der "Reportagen", die heute als "Kult" gilt, weil sie so unfreiwillig komisch ist 
[3] Mit Ausnahmen, wenn wie im Falle "Battle Royale" ausnahmsweise mal nicht die Politik 'rumspinnt, sondern die "SPIO" selbst


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Es gab da mal eine Diskussionsrunde im WDR ("Hart, aber fair"), die zum besten Komödienprogramm gehörte, das ich je gesehen habe. Da wurde tatsächlich ein Bericht gezeigt, in dem man die "Killerspiele" eben nicht zeigte, weil man die Brutalität dem Publikum nicht zumuten wollte. Statt dessen gab es weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Grund; ein Erzähler las das dem Zuschauer noch einmal vor. Wohlgemerkt lief das Ding nach 22 Uhr; das beschriebenes Spiel hatte eine USK16[1] (GTA San Andreas)!
> Eine Politikerin erklärte vor dem Beitrag, sie hätte sich vor der Sendung erst einmal informieren müssen, was "Killerspiele" überhaupt seien (wieso haben die dann nicht gleich den Hausmeister da hin gesetzt?). Der Begriff sei ihr aber zu hart. Diese Meinung revidierte sie nach der Mini-"Reportage" umgehend. So treffen also unsere Politiker ihre Entscheidungen
> 
> 
> ...



zu [1] werbung für bier läuft den ganzen tag, und wenn dann dieser komische spruch mit dem vodka zum beginn einer werbung kommt scheint das niemanden zu interessieren, spiele ab 16 sind härter zu bewerten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMBAsuna (12. August 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Wo verkehrst denn du rum dass du denen nicht aus dem weg gehen kannst?
> 
> also wenn mir einer im RL aufn sack geht, dann klappt das mit dem ignore auch ziemlich gut ;D



hab nicht von mir gesprochen^^ bei einem guten kumpel von mir ist das leider der fall... waren immer in derselben klasse und er wurde immer gemobbt usw... konnt ihm ja noch helfen als ich auch da war aber bin ja nemmer in der schule (er sitzen geblieben) und er ist denen so ziemlich ausgeliefert weil er außer mir kaum freunde hat...
es gibt nunmal leute die sich daran aufgeilen schwächere niederzumachen... und das was die mama immer sagt: "einfach ignorieren" endet öfter mit ner faust im gesicht als zu sagen "bitte lasst mich in ruhe"


----------



## Rasgaar (12. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Vergleicht man das mit der Berichterstattung der 80er Jahre über sog. "Gewaltvideos"[2], kommt man um die Parallelen nicht herum. Offenbar braucht die Gesellschaft einen medialen Sündenbock, dem man die Verfehlungen der Politik sowie der Gesllschaft anlasten kann.
> Seit der zunehmenden Popularität und Verbreitung der Videospiele hat sich der Fokus verlagert: Was früher umgehend beschlagnahmt worden wäre, kommt heute ungeschnitten FSK-freigegeben auf DVD[3] - und keine Sau schert es, weil alle auf die Spiele schauen.



Ich arbeite im Aussendienst und betreue bei Kunden ein DVD Sortiment.
Kürzlich habe ich die Anweisung bekommen den Film "Live!" mit Eva Mendez UMGEHEND aus allen Läden zu retournieren.
Für alle die den Film nicht kennen, es ist ein Drama mit der FSK 16. Es geht um russisches Roulette.

Der selbe Kunde welcher diesen Film nicht mehr in seinen Verkaufsregalen wollte, hat aber zum Release von Hostel 2 ein Inserat geschaltet in einer grossen
Zeitung!
Für alle dies nicht wissen; Hostel 2 ist FSK 18 und auf der Verbotsliste seit kurzem.

Dasselbe mit den Videospielen.
GTA darf natürlich NIE fehlen und muss umgehend nachbestellt werden, während God of War unter keinen Umständen stehen darf....

Irgendwo hab ich die Logik verloren....


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Für alle dies nicht wissen; Hostel 2 ist FSK 18 und auf der Verbotsliste seit kurzem.



Nicht ganz richtig: Die um 3 Minuten gekürzte Fassung ist von der FSK freigegeben und kann deswegen nicht mehr indiziert werden. Die "Extended Version" (um 7 Sekunden geschnitten) hatte eine JK-Prüfung; wurde von der BPjM indiziert (Liste B - strafrechtlich bedenklich) und schließlich beschlagnahmt.

Die BPjM wird sich gefreut haben: Endlich gab es mal wieder einen Film zu bewerten. Ebenso freuen sich die österreichischen / schweizer Exporteure, daß die Deutschen wieder vermehrt einen "Sammler-Titel" bestellen. Noch mehr freut sich die Jugend, daß man was "Verbotenes" schauen kann. Bessere Werbung kann man doch für diesen unterdurchschnittlichen Streifen gar nicht machen, oder?

Edit: Es ist übrigens bezeichnend, wie wenig unsere Beamten aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit lernen. "Tanz der Teufel" wurde erst durch die Beschlagnahmung ein "Kult-Objekt", das auf keiner jugendlichen Videoparty fehlen durfte. Wer nahe an der holländischen Grenze wohnte, konnte miterleben, daß die dortigen Videotheken eigens für die Deutschen eben die beschlagnahmten Videos anboten - die Holländer interessierten diese Titel schon lange nicht mehr. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Hostel 2 ist auch ein Scheißfilm meiner Meining nach. Aber das ist Offtopic^^

Aber jetzt mal zurück zu den Killerspielen

Wenn man bei Call of Duty behauptet, es geht darum möglichst viele und auf möglist brutale Weise Menschen zu töten, könnte mal auch behaupten, beim Jagen geht es darum, dass man möglichst brutal und möglichst viele Tiere tötet, um dann das größte Gehörn an seine Wand zu hängen.

Beides Schwachsinn


----------



## Emptybook (12. August 2008)

Wer sich von einem Spiel leiten läßt isn Depp.
Wer sich deswegen sogar einweisen läßt ist ein Oberdepp.

In der Reportage kommt so jemand vor, zieh ich mir rein wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Asoriel (12. August 2008)

in 30 min geht die Reportage im ARD los...werds mir antun, naja mal sehen, morgen bzw. heut Nacht wird dann geflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Lol wie der typ WoW auspricht so "woof"^^

lol der Hunter Autoshot und dann frisst er solang pizza^^

Edit: mit Raid meint die wohl bg^^


Boah wie er seine Mutter behandelt...

Woah dem fliegt der Schal weg^^

Lol "Unreal Tournament" lässt grüßen...


----------



## -Therion- (12. August 2008)

Hab grad nen neues Wort gelernt "Woff-Sucht" und "Woff-Spielerei".

Tja inner Pubertät is Schluss mit Mami und Papi, da gehen die einem eh nur noch auf den Sack.

Genau CD ist kaputt, ich kann nicht spielen. Frag mich bei wievielen Leuten das Kamerateam war bis sie endlich nen "brauchbaren" Trottel gefunden haben.

Oh my God! No more Zeltlager!

Das Problem ist das Konkurrenzmedium Fernsehen macht Stimmung gegen das neue Medium Computerspiel. Ob es das auch schon vor 50 Jahren gab, Zeitungsberichte über Fernsehsucht?


----------



## C0ronos (12. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Hab grad nen neues Wort gelernt "Woff-Sucht" und "Woff-Spielerei".
> 
> Tja inner Pubertät is Schluss mit Mami und Papi, da gehen die einem eh nur noch auf den Sack.
> 
> ...



1. Die haben den 1 Jahr lang begleitet.

2. Er hat gerade BC installiert, deswegen gings nicht.


----------



## Jorenus (12. August 2008)

C0ronos schrieb:


> 1. Die haben den 1 Jahr lang begleitet.
> 
> 2. Er hat gerade BC installiert, deswegen gings nicht.


Wieso muss er denn nach einem Jahr aus heiterem Himmel BC installieren? Dann hätten die wenigstens erzählen können, das der PC schrott ist oder so oder das Burning Crusade gerade rausgekommen ist. Dann wäre es verständlicher


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

C0ronos schrieb:


> 1. Die haben den 1 Jahr lang begleitet.
> 
> 2. Er hat gerade BC installiert, deswegen gings nicht.



1. Heißt das nicht, dass sie nur ihn begleitet haben.

2.Bei mir hat BC installieren geklappt^^


edit:

Was ist daran schlimm sich wecken zu lassen?

So viele Fehler? oO


----------



## Larmina (12. August 2008)

Das staatliche Fernsehen entwickelt sich durch solche Sendungen immer mehr in Richtung Bild. Sie picken sich abschreckende Beispiele raus und machen damit Panik und verdammen das Genre und die Leute die sowas spielen. Traurig, dass es keinen Objektiven Journalismus mehr gibt im ARD


----------



## n3tch3r (12. August 2008)

selten sowas behindertes gehört. klar, wenn jemand für "sucht" empfänglich is, kann sowas geschehen. das is aber bei ALLEn tätigkeiten. Seis Alkohol, Rauchen, harte Drogen oder sogar Schokolade oder allgemein Essen. Echt sowas dämliches! ICH HASSE DIE ÖFFENTLICHEN! UND DAFÜR BEZAHL ICH GELD? WUAH! CAAAAPS!


----------



## Jorenus (12. August 2008)

Wenigstens hatte eben die Represetanten des Genres positives über WoW gesagt und das obwohl es ja eigentlich Konkurrenz ist. Aber mal ehrlich: Wer für ne Prüfung nicht lernt, hat  selber Schuld. Er wusste das die Prüfung genau dann ist und nicht wenn sein Raidkalendar es vorsieht


----------



## little Winx (12. August 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wegen WoW hab ich keine Zeit mehr für Komasaufen.
> 
> /discuss


www.komakneipe.de dann klappts auch mit dem Komasaufen im Raid ^^

Generell finde ich die Reportage nicht so übel, nur den Marc-Oliver hätten sie raus lassen sollen, wenn sie über den Burschen berichten überziehen sie und werden unrealistisch.
Leider.
Aber mal abgesehen von dem Burschen unterschreibe ich den Rest der bis jetzt zu sehen war sofort.


----------



## C0ronos (12. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das staatliche Fernsehen entwickelt sich durch solche Sendungen immer mehr in Richtung Bild. Sie picken sich abschreckende Beispiele raus und machen damit Panik und verdammen das Genre und die Leute die sowas spielen. Traurig, dass es keinen Objektiven Journalismus mehr gibt im ARD



Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann in dem Bericht bis jetzt keinen Fehler entdecken. Sehr vorsichtig formuliert. Es werden nur Fakten aufgezeigt. Das Spielesucht im kommen ist und WoW einen großen Anteil hat, IST ein Faktum. Ansonsten ist der Bericht erfreulich fundiert, auch für Nichtspieler geignet.

Oder was ist deiner Meinung nach Panikmachend?


----------



## Mayroi (12. August 2008)

hm kann man den irgendwo nochmal sehen??? *eben erst nach hause und keine zeit zum guggn*


----------



## Larmina (12. August 2008)

Jorenus schrieb:


> Wenigstens hatte eben die Represetanten des Genres positives über WoW gesagt und das obwohl es ja eigentlich Konkurrenz ist. Aber mal ehrlich: Wer für ne Prüfung nicht lernt, hat  selber Schuld. Er wusste das die Prüfung genau dann ist und nicht wenn sein Raidkalendar es vorsieht



Genau. Wer sich nicht unter kontrolle hat ist selbst schuld! Klar WoW ist eine Gefahr Süchtig zu werden aber du selbst bist verantwortlich dafür wie weit du WoW/[Beliebiges anderes Spiel einsetzen] in dein Leben lässt.


----------



## C0ronos (12. August 2008)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> selten sowas behindertes gehört. klar, wenn jemand für "sucht" empfänglich is, kann sowas geschehen. das is aber bei ALLEn tätigkeiten. Seis Alkohol, Rauchen, harte Drogen oder sogar Schokolade oder allgemein Essen. Echt sowas dämliches! ICH HASSE DIE ÖFFENTLICHEN! UND DAFÜR BEZAHL ICH GELD? WUAH! CAAAAPS!



Deinem unqualifizierten Kommentar zufolge bezahlen eher deine Eltern das Geld... Ach sorry für Vorurteil.


----------



## Larmina (12. August 2008)

Sie zeigen eben nur Beispiele die mehr oder weniger "abschreckend" sind. Ok ist nicht wirklich "Panikmache" aber mir ist kein besseres Wort dafür eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (12. August 2008)

C0ronos schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann in dem Bericht bis jetzt keinen Fehler entdecken. Sehr vorsichtig formuliert. Es werden nur Fakten aufgezeigt. Das Spielesucht im kommen ist und WoW einen großen Anteil hat, IST ein Faktum. Ansonsten ist der Bericht erfreulich fundiert, auch für Nichtspieler geignet.
> 
> Oder was ist deiner Meinung nach Panikmachend?



Bitte linke mir statistische Zahlen zum Ansteigen der Zahl von Spielsüchtigen.
"Fundiert", jetzt muss ich wirklich würgen.


----------



## n3tch3r (12. August 2008)

C0ronos schrieb:


> Deinem unqualifizierten Kommentar zufolge bezahlen eher deine Eltern das Geld... Ach sorry für Vorurteil.



unqualifiziert? Lern lesen! Und schau die Sendung! Und die vorhergegangenen Reportagen zum Thema Computerspielen. Und du willst mir sagen, das du sowas finanziel gerne Unterstützt? DU, ICH und ALLE bezahlen den scheiß!


----------



## C0ronos (12. August 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Sie zeigen eben nur Beispiele die mehr oder weniger "abschreckend" sind. Ok ist nicht wirklich "Panikmache" aber mir ist kein besseres Wort dafür eingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde es ist ein sehr heißes Thema und es sollte darüber berichtet werden. Sicherlich müssen sie Beispiele zeigen, wie sollen sie es sonst zeigen? Meiner Meinung nach völlig Ok

http://www.rollenspielsucht.de

sehr schöne Seite btw


----------



## C0ronos (12. August 2008)

n3tch3r schrieb:


> unqualifiziert? Lern lesen! Und schau die Sendung! Und die vorhergegangenen Reportagen zum Thema Computerspielen. Und du willst mir sagen, das du sowas finanziel gerne Unterstützt? DU, ICH und ALLE bezahlen den scheiß!



Bauarbeiterparolen, immer weiter so, hör ich öfter *g*. Wenn du gerne Olympia bei RTL, WM und EM bei Sat 1 und Bundesliga auf Premiere schauen willst, keine Tagesthemen schaust. Nachrichten nur aus RTL 2 kennst, dann.... ja dann OK.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2008)

Naja der Bericht ist okay, aber naja.
1. Mal so am Rande, die Mutter lässt so mit sich reden? Ich glaub da fehlt Erziehung, sorry.
2. Die wundern sich das ihr Sohn den Kontakt abbricht nachdem sie ihn in die geschlossene verfrachten wollten? Aja, wie unerwartet.


----------



## -Therion- (12. August 2008)

C0ronos schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist ein sehr heißes Thema und es sollte darüber berichtet werden. Sicherlich müssen sie Beispiele zeigen, wie sollen sie es sonst zeigen? Meiner Meinung nach völlig Ok
> 
> http://www.rollenspielsucht.de
> 
> sehr schöne Seite btw



Weißt du wasn heißes Thema ist? Der Krieg in Georgien. 
Und diese Seite ist eine grottige Seite wo jegliche objektive Kritik gelöscht wird.


----------



## Galleo (12. August 2008)

Immer wieder das gleiche -.-* und dafür zahlen wir auch noch,
wenn die wenigstens sachlich bleiben würden -.-***


----------



## Emptybook (12. August 2008)

Ahahahahhaahhahahahahhahahah lol zu geil ICH WILL ZOCKEN ZOCKEN ZOCKEN jahhajahaajahja

Das einzige was grob war war das der eine die Beerdigung seiner Schwester verpennt hatte total Krass!


mfg


----------



## adidas2023 (12. August 2008)

jap habs grad aungeschaut und bin haolb durchgedreht - hab auch glech ne email ans ard geschrieben^^ auch wenns nix bringt 
hab erst nen eigenen thread eröffnte :

des teht alles schon bei buffed aba da guckt ihr bestimmt nich ale drauf^^

oh scheisse ich guck gerade ard und könnte kotzen
da heisst es doch einfach mal das ein zocker ein "junkie" is und wird mit xtc abhänigen verglichen
das kanns doch nich sein das man sich im tv heutzutage eine sendung anschaut die es vertäufelt jeden abend vorm pc hockt aber gleichzeitig leuten gezeigt wird die jeden abend vorm tv hocken

gameisnotacrime - wtf

lauter so dreck jetz erzählen irgendwelche besorgeten eltern das ihr kind - ein
stundent!?!!! - eine unordentliche studentenwohnung hat - meine fresse is das nich relativ normal das junge leute mal nich aufräumen?????

das bringt uns doch echt zurück in die vergangenheit = rock`n roll macht bösartig und eure kinder zu menschenfressern - heute würd man drüber lachen vor ein paar jahren war das noch toternst gemeint

naja mich regt das einfach auf das sowas im ard kommt das doch relativ kompetent sein sollt

freu mich auf eure beiträge






ps
jetz wird gad ein arbeitsloser 40 jähriger wow daddler vorgestellt der halt einfach irgendwelche soziialen Probleme hat - ahhhhhhh !!!!!
und schuld sind natürlich nur computer spiele

omg - das ganze is total gestellt -
neues prob - seine wow cd is kaputt.... deshalb dreht er durch weil er nich spielen kann....

jaja ich hab auch imma meine cds vermisst beim daddeln

- das war er^^

ist also nich wirklich realistisch was da kommt


----------



## lollercoaster (12. August 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
ich komm echt nicht mehr raus ausm lachen

abgesehen von dem computer experten (Dessen SChicksal sich echt angehört hat und mit dem ich auch richtig Mitleid habe), war das ganze wie immer einfach nur lächerlich und absolut schlecht gestellt (teilweise auch ein bisschen extrem sinnlos/ ohne zusammenhang)


----------



## little Winx (12. August 2008)

C0ronos schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist ein sehr heißes Thema und es sollte darüber berichtet werden. Sicherlich müssen sie Beispiele zeigen, wie sollen sie es sonst zeigen? Meiner Meinung nach völlig Ok



Klar ist Onlinesucht ein heisses Thema und sicher braucht es Beispiele um eine Reportage zu bringen.
Aber zum Teil kam es mir doch sehr vor wie Werbung für die Seite die Du gelinkt hast und immer wenn es um Marc-Oliver ging, klafften einfach zu große Lücken zwischen tatsächlichem Spielablauf und der Reportage.
Im Vorfeld habe ich gelesen dieser Bursche wäre knapp ein Jahr begleitet worden.
Da hätten selbst die Leute die die Reportage gemacht haben, etwas mehr über das wissen müssen was sie da so berichtet haben.

Warsong ist also ein Raid bei dem man nur und ausschliesslich mit seiner Gilde weiterkommt?
das wüsste ich, ich geh zwar gern mit nem Stamm die BG`s, aber ein muss ist es nicht.
Man braucht neuerdings eine CD um WoW spielen zu können?
Cool, nun wissen wir was Blizz heute Nacht beim Patchday implementieren wird.

usw usw usw


----------



## Makalvian (12. August 2008)

seh es doch ganz einfach den großteil der wow spieler konnte die ard an dem abend als fast feste zuschauer einplanen also eine reale zahl mit der man rechnen kann einfacher kann man seine einschaltquoten nicht beeinflussen ..... die einzigste dumme frage die ich mir stelle warum bezahle ich fürdie ard oder das zdf gebühren wenn ich sie garnicht sehen will ?


----------



## Emptybook (12. August 2008)

Die Musik war aber rcihtig mysteriös!!! uhhhh

Da haben mit Sicherheit auch Experten von Galileo mystery mitgewirkt.


----------



## onkelzfan (12. August 2008)

Alos mal ganz ehrlich, ich spiele selber seid über 2 Jahren WOW und das gerne. Wir wissen alle das die Öffentlich Rechtlichen nicht so genau sind bei der Reportage in Sachen Gleichheit. Aber das Thema Internetspielesucht ist glaub ich trotzdem nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Es ist ein ernstes Thema für alle die betroffen sind, ich kenne selber Leute. Also finde ich Einseitige Flames zu diesem Thema blöde. Ich habe gestern einen netten Satz gelsen in einem Threat, der leider bei vielen Leuten zutrifft.


World of Warcraft trifft Reallife kritisch. Reallife stirbt.


----------



## n3tch3r (12. August 2008)

C0ronos schrieb:


> Bauarbeiterparolen, immer weiter so, hör ich öfter *g*. Wenn du gerne Olympia bei RTL, WM und EM bei Sat 1 und Bundesliga auf Premiere schauen willst, keine Tagesthemen schaust. Nachrichten nur aus RTL 2 kennst, dann.... ja dann OK.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bauarbeiterparolen... Ich ignoriere das mal... Ja ich will die Olympia auf RTL, die WM und EM auf Sat1 und Bundesliga auf Premiere sehen! Tagesthemen? What the fuck? N24 ftw! Also. Weg mit unserem Geld für solche Reportagen die absolut assozial sind!


----------



## -Therion- (12. August 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> die einzigste dumme frage die ich mir stelle warum bezahle ich fürdie ard oder das zdf gebühren wenn ich sie garnicht sehen will ?



http://www.gez-abschaffen.de/

Ich schau eh nur noch ausgewählte Sachen und Phoenix hat meist ganz gute, interessante Reportagen.


----------



## Larandera (12. August 2008)

naja was erwartet man anderes als soetwas?

war ja iwie wieder klar...

find aber die vorherigen reportagen lustiger^^


----------



## Wray (12. August 2008)

hmm...komsiche sache, sehr übertrieben, zeigt nur das manche eltern in der erziehung eben total versagen...wir haben unseren sohn ans internet verloren und so, lachnummer, aber is immer so bei solchen reportagen, ich für meinen teil werd jetzt weiter meine "SUCHT" befriedigen :-)
viel spass noch


----------



## -Therion- (12. August 2008)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> World of Warcraft trifft Reallife kritisch. Reallife stirbt.



Warum stirbt das Reallife bei einigen? Ich sag mal bei unser "Höher-Schneller-Weiter" Erziehung ist es doch klar das durchschnittliche Leute ihren Erfolg virtuell suchen wenn er ihnen schon nicht im realen Leben vergönnt ist.


----------



## Nazgule17 (12. August 2008)

Alsooooooo ne xD

i loled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


selten son schwachsinn gesehen, und wie soll es anders sein... WoW is pöse pöse !!!
Huiuiuiu*mimimi*
... echt ard ... schlecht rechsachiert!

Ne aber der 40 jährige tat mir dann doch schon leid mit seiner sis .. sowas muss echt hart sein.

Aber ganz ehrlich...ich find die stellen WoW da als hätte Satan persönlich das Game erschaffen, damit die ganze Welt in die WoW sucht fällt und alle übels die Pros werden und in eine Anstallt müsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand es teilweise schon echt übertrieben.
Aber das am anfang mit dem Jungen war schon gut eingefangen son Mob sieht man net oft ^^

Jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden!
Ich bin jedenfalls net süchtig, weiß auch garnet wie man so werden kann oO

Mfg 
Nazz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adidas2023 (12. August 2008)

finds ja gut das ich mich nich alein darüber aufreg^^


----------



## Nazgule17 (12. August 2008)

Achja die, die ihren son Verloren haben, dass bestimmt der fette PG aus South Park xD


----------



## luXz (12. August 2008)

Also die Alte Panorama Reportage is viel schlimmer gewesen...


----------



## Emptybook (12. August 2008)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Achja die, die ihren son Verloren haben, dass bestimmt der fette PG aus South Park xD




Das ist Kungen/ Nihilium GM


----------



## Wray (12. August 2008)

solche sachen neden immer gleich...voll übertrieben eben...schlechte recherhce alles schonma gesagt worden...war so wird so bleiben bis es von der gesellschaft akzeptiert wird...


----------



## jase03 (12. August 2008)

ich finds zu geil wie ihr euch alle darüber das maul zerreißen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, deshalb geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu
die mutter von dem einen typen is meiner meinung nach zu locker mit ihrem sohn umgegangen.
die geschichte von dem 30 jährigen hat mich echt zum nachdenken angeregt, war schon eine krasse geschichte.
und der typ der wegen wow seine familie verlassen hat, war mir zu kurz abgehandelt. ich glaube die sollte eher nochmal zum schluss etwas schocken.

sehr guter bericht, aber zu kurz, um 3 storys in 45min zu quetschen -> deshalb teilweise etwas übertrieben wirkend.

tja wo ist die grenze zwischen hobby und sucht frage ich euch


----------



## Larmina (12. August 2008)

Naja wenigstens haben sie diesmal die richtigen Szenen aus dem Richtigen Spiel verwendet. ich erinner mich noch an Screens aus Half Life 2 die plötzlich als Counterstrike verkauft wurden in der Reportage über Killerspiele.... *hust*


----------



## -Therion- (12. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Also die Alte Panorama Reportage is viel schlimmer gewesen...



Tja sie wollen halt nicht soviel Stress mit den ganzen computerspielenden Zuschauern.
Such mal das Panoramaforum und schau was damals abging.


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2008)

Reportage über WoW: Alles potentiel Abhängige mit gewaltverherrlichenden Tendenzen
WoW Spieler über Reportage: Völlig überzogener Öffentlich-Rechtlicher Mist, alles Scheißdreck wofür bezahle ich bitteschön Gebühren? 


Wie ähnlich man sich trotz verschiedener Standpunkte sein kann, verblüfft mich immer wieder.


----------



## Larmina (12. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Reportage über WoW: Alles potentiel Abhängige mit gewaltverherrlichenden Tendenzen
> WoW Spieler über Reportage: Völlig überzogener Öffentlich-Rechtlicher Mist, alles Scheißdreck wofür bezahle ich bitteschön Gebühren?
> 
> 
> Wie ähnlich man sich trotz verschiedener Standpunkte sein kann, verblüfft mich immer wieder.



Guter Punkt Noxiel lohnt sich drüber nachzudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (13. August 2008)

http://daserste.ndr.de/de-forum/thread.jsp...t=0&start=0


Weil ich so lieb bin ;D


mfg


----------



## Sorzzara (13. August 2008)

Sobald du nach dem Aufwachen als erstes an WoW denkst, wenn deine Freundin anruft total entnervt zum Handy grefst und dich zusammenreissen musst um nicht "Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder?" reinzurufen, sobald du in der Schule während des Unterrichts Speccs und Raidtaktiken zitierst anstatt den Stoff zu verfolgen, sobald du Kinobesuche in Folgen Absagst, und Lügen erfindest um dein Daheimbleiben zu rechtfertigen, sobald du dich schuldig fühlst soviel zu spielen und es trotzdem tust, sobald du dich den ganzen Tag leer fühlst, aber sofort guter Dinge bist wenn du den Loginscreen vor dir hast.....
.

...dann bist du Süchtig.



Was in der Reportage gebracht wurde waren grossteils extreme Einzelfälle...aber die breite Masse der Spieler betrifft das nicht...in diesem Umfang.


----------



## Emptybook (13. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sobald du nach dem Aufwachen als erstes an WoW denkst, wenn deine Freundin anruft total entnervt zum Handy grefst und dich zusammenreissen musst um nicht "Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder?" reinzurufen, sobald du in der Schule während des Unterrichts Speccs und Raidtaktiken zitierst anstatt den Stoff zu verfolgen, sobald du Kinobesuche in Folgen Absagst, und Lügen erfindest um dein Daheimbleiben zu rechtfertigen, sobald du dich schuldig fühlst soviel zu spielen und es trotzdem tust, sobald du dich den ganzen Tag leer fühlst, aber sofort guter Dinge bist wenn du den Loginscreen vor dir hast.....
> .
> 
> ...dann bist du Süchtig.
> ...




Soetwas macht jeder Phasenweise durch.
Aber wer das Game über alles stellt ist unreif.
Jeder lernt aus seinen fehlern das zeigt ja diese Reportage zum Glück auch.


----------



## -Therion- (13. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Reportage über WoW: Alles potentiel Abhängige mit gewaltverherrlichenden Tendenzen
> WoW Spieler über Reportage: Völlig überzogener Öffentlich-Rechtlicher Mist, alles Scheißdreck wofür bezahle ich bitteschön Gebühren?
> 
> 
> Wie ähnlich man sich trotz verschiedener Standpunkte sein kann, verblüfft mich immer wieder.



Sorry aber wenn ich vorsätzlich lüge und desinformiere, dann ist es ein Haufen Scheißdreck.


----------



## adidas2023 (13. August 2008)

jap  das is doch echt mal volksverhetzung im bundes tv - das kann doch nich wahr sein^^

mir lässt des grad echt keine ruhe das sich irgendwelche eltern sowas anschauen und sich ernsthaft sorgen machen weil ihr kind pc spielt


----------



## n3tch3r (13. August 2008)

adidas2023 schrieb:


> jap  das is doch echt mal volksverhetzung im bundes tv - das kann doch nich wahr sein^^
> 
> mir lässt des grad echt keine ruhe das sich irgendwelche eltern sowas anschauen und sich ernsthaft sorgen machen weil ihr kind pc spielt





-Therion- schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn ich vorsätzlich lüge und desinformiere, dann ist es ein Haufen Scheißdreck.



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

Was ich die Härte finde, ist einfach das 2 Leute in einer Livesendung über World of Warcraft reden, ohne zu wissen was das überhaupt ist.


----------



## sTereoType (13. August 2008)

Das Problem liegt daran, dass sich die öffentlich rechtlichen keine Mühe geben müssen UNS (der spieler oder auch jugendliche) dazu zu animieren ihre sendung zu sehen, da sie ihr geld so oder so haben. Noch dazu ist der stammzuschauer solcher sender im schnitt über 45 (ich will hier nicht verallgemeinern) und die interessiert die jugendkultur bzw dinge wie spiele herzlich wenig.  Gerade oma und opa hört man ja oft sagen " ich war nicht so frech in deinem alter" etc. Mit Hilfe solcher sendungen fühlen sie sich bestätigt und schauen sie dem entsprechend(man möcht ja im alter auch recht behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und die gez-gebühren sind der letzte mist. selbst durch diese gebühren ist man  vor (eigentlich verbotenen) productplacement nicht sicher. man denke nur an die eine moderatoren die jahrelang unterschwellig werbung für weight watchers gemacht hat.
Da guck ich meine Olympiade viel lieber auf pro7 etc wo mir die werbung wenigstens noch ehrlich ins gesicht sagt das ich das produkt gefälligst kaufen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Ich habs irgendwann ausgemacht, weil es mir einfach zu blöd wurde. Alleine die Eltern die darüber klagen, daß ihr Sohn so süchtig ist und einfach aufgestanden und gegangen ist. Reden pseudo-verständnisvoll, aber anstatt sich wirlich um ihren Sohn zu kümmern (notfalls würde ich soar die Tür eintreten, wenn er sich angeblich gar nicht mehr meldet und nur noch zockt) gründen sie eine Selbsthilfegruppe  und hängen selbst den ganzen Tag vorm PC um den armen armen Menschen zu helfen, denen es so geht wie ihnen. Was soll man da noch sagen?


----------



## Predataurus (13. August 2008)

Das Beste war: Die Firma Blizzard ist öffentlichkeitsscheu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Mist ich hab echt vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann man den Beitrag irgend wo runterladen?


----------



## Orrosh (13. August 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Das Beste war: Die Firma Blizzard ist öffentlichkeitsscheu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist doch klar. Die Branche feiert, aber Blizz muss die Party leider absagen und zockt. *lach*


----------



## Infernallord (13. August 2008)

der dicke tat mir irgendwie leid bei der mutter würd ich auch net auf die gasse gehn vorallem net zu so nem fest xD
und dann dass mit der monatskarte für den fitnessclub... ich glaub ich hät die verklagt wenn die das im tv gezeigt hätten

aber das beste war dieses ehepaar... "ja wir haben unseren sohn an wow verloren"...
aja bekommens net gebacken ihren eigenen sohn zu erziehen aber wollen anderen sagen was sie machen sollen...

ich würd gern mal ne genau zahl haben von den leuten die ihr leben mit wow usw. verbockt haben und welche mit drogen,
kriminalität, prostitution usw.

need mal ne reportage mit den vorteilen...reaktionsschnelligkeit, englischkenntnisse(vor onlinegaming: 5 danach: 3 immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), teamarbeit, freundschaften (mitlerweile spielt ja halb deutschland somit hab ich auch viele neue leute in meiner umgebung kennen gelernt), usw.

naja aber was will man machen die medien zeigen dass was die massen begeistert und sie an die matschscheibe fesselt
kommerz ftw un so :/

MfG Infernallord


----------



## Monyesak (13. August 2008)

irgendwie kam mir das alles ziemlich gestellt vor


----------



## Infernallord (13. August 2008)

könnte gut sein dieses "wuhaaaaa zocken O.o" kam mir auch komisch vor und der bürokerl da kam mir eher wie n junky vor glassige augen, spröde lippen, blass wie ne wandelne leiche entweder war der vollgepumpt mit sonstwas oder ich hab was nich mitbekommen un man kann sich mitlerweile wow spritzen


----------



## Monyesak (13. August 2008)

ja und hier wir haben unserern sohn verloren, ja ne is klar....
der kleine dicke im keller ZOCKEN WHAAAA
der junky der ja IT-Admin war... ja ne is klar


----------



## Infernallord (13. August 2008)

auch wo er da in der röhre lag un cs zocken sollte also für jemand der angeblich süchtig ist hat er aber lang auf den boden geschaut


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> irgendwie kam mir das alles ziemlich gestellt vor



Mal eine Frage: Wie stellt ihr euch eine "annehmbare" Reportage zum Thema WoW vor? Daß ausschließlich positiv berichtet wird?

Die Macher nehmen sich das Ziel, über Spielesucht - die ein Fakt ist - zu berichten. Selbstverständlich ist jeder Reporter/Dokufilmer nicht objektiv (wer behauptet, es gäbe so etwas wie "objektive Berichterstattung" muß schon sehr naiv sein). Natürlich wird da so geschnitten, daß es die eigene subjektive Meinung zum Thema wiedergibt. In der Kürze der Zeit ist es selbstverständlich nicht möglich, jeden Aspekt zu zeigen (ein Buch über das Thema, will es denn halbwegs erschöpfend sein, würde wahrscheinlich für die Fallstudien und Hintergrundinformationen alleine 200 Seiten aufwenden müssen).

Von einer Sendung um 22:45 im Spartensender ARD, die gegen das weit populärere "Akte08"-Schundmagazin (Titten, Lügen, Explosionen) läuft, so etwas wie "Quotenmacherei" zu behaupten, zeugt von einer gewissen Weltfremdheit (die Wiederholung läuft noch viel quotenbringender am Samstag um 3:00 Uhr im Quotenhitsender EinsExtra). 

Bitte noch einmal Noxiels Beitrag zum Thema lesen. Aus vielen Postings hier liest man keine fundierte Kritik, sondern gewinnt lediglich die Überzeugung, daß die Leute sich aufregen, weil es gegen ihre bevorzugte Freizeitbeschäftigung geht - und gegen die subjektive Meinung.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Monyesak (13. August 2008)

du man kann auch romane zu dem shice schreiben....


----------



## Earthhorn (13. August 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Das Beste war: Die Firma Blizzard ist öffentlichkeitsscheu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein erster Gedanke : Blizzard ist scheu ...

nicht zu vergessen, dass medien sehr gut stimmung machen können ... im wieso haben wir denn sonst ein DIABLO-Forum auf buffed.de ... (beeindruckende vorstellung des trailers btw)


----------



## Infernallord (13. August 2008)

da muss man dir recht geben trotzdem ist es doch sehr auffällig dass es eigentlich nur negative berichte übers zocken allgemein gibt
und die vorallem zu beginn dieser anti-onlinegaming-welle sehr schlecht gemacht wurden (falsche informationen, "experten" ohne grundkenntnisse,
völlig überzogen)


----------



## Cheerza (13. August 2008)

Ich kann mich erinnern dass inner buffed zeitschrift vom herren lenhardt was darüber kam...und zwar dass jede generation ihren sündenbock hätte...zb mal techno...jaa es gibt ein paar ausnahmen die extrem süchtig im keller sind aber das gleich zu verallgemeinern is schon krass
mfg


----------



## Groljak (13. August 2008)

Hm ... fand an der Reportage eigentlich 2 Dinge wirklich richtig schlecht.. 
Die Szene mit der CD und dem affigen ZOCKÄÄN!!! 
Und das die Ard wirklich dermaßen gegen ein einziges Spiel wettert das es nicht mehr schön ist. 
Ansonsten muss man sagen das an der Reportage zwar ne Menge dran ist und auch Wahrheit drinsteckt.. aber sie ist nicht wirklich representativ.. Es gibt genausogut Fernsehsüchtige, Spielautomatensüchtige, Nasenspraysüchtige.. Nur heißt das nicht das alle die diese Dinge nutzen das sie süchtig davon werden. Und die ARD stellte WoW so hin als ob jeder der das spielt sofort zum Junkie wird.. naja.. 



Ich kopier hier mal meinen Text aus nem anderen Thread rein. Mir ergings auch nicht blendend mit dem Spiel aber wenn man weiß wo seine Grenzen sind funktionierts wieder gut.



> Ich habe von September 06 bis zum Februar 07 jeden Tag in meiner Bude gegammelt und im Xfire waren Wochen mit mehr als 90Stunden/Woche keine seltenheit. Is ziemlich viel den Bach runter gegangen. Schule geschwänzt, Abschluss versaut. Meine aktuelle Ausbildung zum Maler/Lackierer muss ich leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abbrechen. Nun mach ich meinen Realschulabschluss nach und komm wohl erst mit 21 Jahren ins Berufsleben .. ich wäre schon froh wenn man mich davon abgehalten hätte.. aber ich glaube Stecker ziehen ist der falsche Weg. Einigung auf bestimmte Zeiten dürfte genausowenig klappen.
> Im moment siehts bei mir so aus das ich wieder viel mit Freunden unterwegs bin. Ich kiff zwar auch, allerdings alle 1-2 Wochenenden als Akoholersatz (und ich bin der Meinung das es recht gefährlich ist damit anzufangen solange man nicht mindestens Konsum von Missbrauch unterscheiden kann. In der Schulzeit isses wohl auch nicht die beste Idee, das Abhängigkeitspotenzial ist zwar nicht höher als bei Alk, nur ist das Problem das man nen Joint in 2 min fertig macht und immer noch zu viel mehr fähig ist als unter Alk.. der Kater fällt ja auch weg. Das ist die einzige Gefahr daran, man machts schnell öfter als man möchte und das muss man im griff haben dann isses kein Problem). Im moment gehts bei mir jedenfalls wieder bergauf. WoW spiele ich seit 2 Monaten erst wieder, allerdings immer nur wenn Zeit dafür ist. 1-2 Stunden sinds wohl am Tag, momentan mehr weil ich bis Februar warten muss weil ich erst dann nen Schulplatz hab.


----------



## Cheerza (13. August 2008)

Ah moment ich zietiere: Das Klischee der suchtgefährdeten Kellerkinder ist für manche medien natürlich spannender

Knapp ein Jahr nach einer verzückten Titelstory über die angeblichen Freuden der virtuellen alternativ-Welt Second World berichtete das Nachrichtenmagazin "Der Spiegel" unter der kühnen Überschrift "Ork statt Haschisch" über die Gefahren welche der Jugend durch die "Computerspiele-Sucht" drohe. Die Recherche stützte sich auf "manche Schätzungen" ; anscheinend gut genug für so einen Betäubungsmittelvergleich. Ironie des Schicksals: Auf der Spiegel-Website "eines Tages" wird unter der Überschrift "Akim macht böse" hysterische Medienschelte kritisiert: "Jede  Zeit hat ihre sündenböcke für die verrohung der Jugend",heißt es da, "Der gegen bestimmte Kulturformen gerichtete Vorwurf,die Jugend zu verderben,ist zu großen Teilen Ausdruck eines generationenkonflikts, das Unterschreibe ich.

Quelle: Buffed magazin Ausgabe 03-04 2008    Text von Heinrich Lenhardt

mfg


----------



## dragon1 (13. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich Wette es kommen die Games: CS und WoW vor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie du das wohl erraten hast ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> wie du das wohl erraten hast ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


übernatürliche Kräfte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (13. August 2008)

Weiss Den keiner Wo man es Noch mal an Kucken kann ? Mein Freund Hast Nicht Gesehen möchtes aber gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (13. August 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Weiss Den keiner Wo man es Noch mal an Kucken kann ? Mein Freund Hast Nicht Gesehen möchtes aber gerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://de.youtube.com/user/NymNymO2

Der User hat die Doku online gestellt. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

Groljak schrieb:


> Hm ... fand an der Reportage eigentlich 2 Dinge wirklich richtig schlecht..
> Die Szene mit der CD und dem affigen ZOCKÄÄN!!!



Daß der Junge dabei nur das "Angry German Kid" nachgemacht hat, ist Dir nicht aufgefallen?



> Und das die Ard wirklich dermaßen gegen ein einziges Spiel wettert das es nicht mehr schön ist.



Wo wurde da gewettert? Das Thema hieß "Spielesucht"; WoW wurde nicht in dem Maße herausgestellt, daß man das als "Wettern" werten könnte. Mehrere Parteien - darunter Vertreter der Spieleindustrie und auch Ärzte - gaben ihre Meinung ab. Was man dem Beitrag zu Recht vorwerfen kann ist die Oberflächlichkeit, nicht einen einzigen Aspekt wenigstens halbwegs ausreichend geschildert zu haben.



> Ansonsten muss man sagen das an der Reportage zwar ne Menge dran ist und auch Wahrheit drinsteckt.. aber sie ist nicht wirklich representativ.. Es gibt genausogut Fernsehsüchtige, Spielautomatensüchtige, Nasenspraysüchtige.. Nur heißt das nicht das alle die diese Dinge nutzen das sie süchtig davon werden. Und die ARD stellte WoW so hin als ob jeder der das spielt sofort zum Junkie wird.. naja..



Die ARD stellte gar nichts hin; sie zeigte fast ausschließlich ohne direkte Wertung! Wir haben "Talking Heads" gesehen, die ihre subjektive Meinung äußerten. Wertungen wurden so gut wie gar nicht vorgenommen! Übrigens hieß das Thema der Sendung "Spielesucht"; nicht "Süchte allgemein gesehen". 

Bimmbamm


----------



## -Therion- (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> WoW wurde nicht in dem Maße herausgestellt,



Ich habe nur 2 Computerspiele in dem Bericht gesehen WoW und CS. Und ich zähl am besten mal wie oft World of Warcraft oder "Woff" im Bericht genannt wurde.
Als Hersteller würd ich da schon über eine Verleumdungsklage nachdenken.


----------



## SLIM02 (13. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/user/NymNymO2
> 
> Der User hat die Doku online gestellt. Viel Spass damit.




thx


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

Ich zieh mir gerade die Doku rein. 

Man ich lieg echt am Boden. Zu geil.

Allys hald. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich habe nur 2 Computerspiele in dem Bericht gesehen WoW und CS. Und ich zähl am besten mal wie oft World of Warcraft oder "Woff" im Bericht genannt wurde.
> Als Hersteller würd ich da schon über eine Verleumdungsklage nachdenken.



Was sollen sie sonst nennen, wenn die interviewten Menschen eben diese Spiele zocken oder von diesen Spielen berichten (übrigens auch die Leute aus der Spielebranche)? Und Du solltest den Begriff "Verleumdung" nachschlagen. Verleumdung ist nicht, wenn interviewte Menschen ihre Meinung äußern.

Wie ich schon anmerkte, sehen hier eine Menge Leute den Bericht durch ihre subjektiv gefärbte Brille - was auch nur im geringsten gegen die eigene Meinung verstößt bzw. das geliebte Hobby nicht bejubelt, ist abzulehnen. Gegen die sonstigen Berichte (siehe mein Posting zu "Hart aber fair") ist das hier fast eine Musterleistung an objektiver Darstellung. Viele Aussagen, die im Bericht gemacht wurden, werden hier anscheinend gar nicht wahr genommen; statt dessen geilt man sich geradezu an Kleinigkeiten auf (siehe "Warsong als Raid" etc.).

Bimmbamm


----------



## Hollysbaby (13. August 2008)

font] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zumindest sollte man, wenn man sich solche berichte anschaut, mal in sich reinhorchen ... ob man da irgendwelche parallelen findet.

wow HAT suchtpotential, weil es einfach ein hammergeiles game ist !!  da brauchen wir uns alles nichts vormachen. frage ist, wie weit gehen die gelüste des zockens ... ich denke, wenn man diese berichte dazu nutzt, ein wenig auf sich selbst zu achten und auch mal darüber nachzudenken, dass es halt tatsächlich einen prozentsatz an suchtgefährdeten bzw. -kranken gibt, mit dem ergebnis - "oh man, nee, da will ich nicht ankommen" ... dann hat der bericht schon seine wirkung gezeigt.

abgesehen davon fand ich die berichterstattung sehr "anti-blizzard" dargestellt - das ist mir übel aufgestossen.

wir haben in der gilde nach berichterstattung darüber diskutiert ... genau so soll es auch sein - dass man miteinander redet und ein wenig aufeinander aufpasst.

PS:  Wir sind übrigens ne ganz nette Gilde .... falls noch jemand anschluss sucht ..... "Deutschritterorden-Perenolde" ...

lg

[attachment=4300:Hollysbaby_7.8..jpg]


----------



## Meitie (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was sollen sie sonst nennen, wenn die interviewten Menschen eben diese Spiele zocken oder von diesen Spielen berichten (übrigens auch die Leute aus der Spielebranche)? Und Du solltest den Begriff "Verleumdung" nachschlagen. Verleumdung ist nicht, wenn interviewte Menschen ihre Meinung äußern.
> 
> Wie ich schon anmerkte, sehen hier eine Menge Leute den Bericht durch ihre subjektiv gefärbte Brille - was auch nur im geringsten gegen die eigene Meinung verstößt bzw. das geliebte Hobby nicht bejubelt, ist abzulehnen. Gegen die sonstigen Berichte (siehe mein Posting zu "Hart aber fair") ist das hier fast eine Musterleistung an objektiver Darstellung. Viele Aussagen, die im Bericht gemacht wurden, werden hier anscheinend gar nicht wahr genommen; statt dessen geilt man sich geradezu an Kleinigkeiten auf (siehe "Warsong als Raid" etc.).
> 
> Bimmbamm


kann dir eigentlich nur zustimmen
weiß nich wo manche ihre augen haben
und solche fälle als einzelfälle hinzustellen ist auch mehr als nur naiv
in meinem freundeskreis allein gabs schon solch einen härtefall, der noch krasser drauf war evtl sogar ist (glaube der zockt immernoch) und weitere kumpels die das spiel auch 1-2 jahre so gefesselt hat das sie auf locker 30-50 spielstunden pro woche kamen ... ich schließ mich da nichma selbst aus.. zu meinen "top" zeiten habe ich auch ausschließlich für wow urlaub genommen um in einer woche nen char von 1 auf etwa 50 zu leveln ... im nachhinein kann ich nur den kopf schütteln wie bekloppt man doch war
viele haben einfach den abstand verloren und können nicht mehr klar denken das is das problem


----------



## Gorcy (13. August 2008)

so kleine Anmerkung noch von mir @ alle Buffed User und Mod´s.

Ich weiß leider nicht obs schon irgendwo steht, aber ist euch aufgefallen, das anscheinend auch der "Marc -Oliver" ein reger Buffed User zu sein scheint ? 
Zumindest sieht man ganz kurz in einer Einstellung auf seinem Monitor, da wo er gerade und offensichtlich das Spiel neu installiert, die Buffed Seite und zwar genauer gesagt den Abschnitt für die Berufe (Ingenieurskunst) , geöffnet im Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irren sollte.
Gruß euer Gorcy


----------



## Orrosh (13. August 2008)

Gorcy schrieb:


> so kleine Anmerkung noch von mir @ alle Buffed User und Mod´s.
> 
> Ich weiß leider nicht obs schon irgendwo steht, aber ist euch aufgefallen, das anscheinend auch der "Marc -Oliver" ein reger Buffed User zu sein scheint ?
> Zumindest sieht man ganz kurz in einer Einstellung auf seinem Monitor, da wo er gerade und offensichtlich das Spiel neu installiert, die Buffed Seite und zwar genauer gesagt den Abschnitt für die Berufe (Ingenieurskunst) , geöffnet im Hintergrund
> ...



wäre ja witzig, wenn er nicht nur User, sondern auch Mitleser ist. Falls dem so ist:

Marc-Oliver, bringt mal Dein metabolisches Syndrom unter Kontrolle. Zwei Bedingungen für eine zweite Karriere neben WoW erfüllst Du bereits!


----------



## -Therion- (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was sollen sie sonst nennen, wenn die interviewten Menschen eben diese Spiele zocken oder von diesen Spielen berichten (übrigens auch die Leute aus der Spielebranche)? Und Du solltest den Begriff "Verleumdung" nachschlagen. Verleumdung ist nicht, wenn interviewte Menschen ihre Meinung äußern.
> 
> Wie ich schon anmerkte, sehen hier eine Menge Leute den Bericht durch ihre subjektiv gefärbte Brille - was auch nur im geringsten gegen die eigene Meinung verstößt bzw. das geliebte Hobby nicht bejubelt, ist abzulehnen. Gegen die sonstigen Berichte (siehe mein Posting zu "Hart aber fair") ist das hier fast eine Musterleistung an objektiver Darstellung. Viele Aussagen, die im Bericht gemacht wurden, werden hier anscheinend gar nicht wahr genommen; statt dessen geilt man sich geradezu an Kleinigkeiten auf (siehe "Warsong als Raid" etc.).
> 
> Bimmbamm



Sie sollen das Genre nennen was doch so süchtig machen soll, bei ner Antiraucherkampagne wird ja auch nicht nur eine Zigarettenmarke genannt. Es ist Verleumdung und üble Nachrede wenn ich so lange Leute caste und am Material rumschneide bis nur noch kleine Fetzen der Betroffenen übrig bleiben um die "Urheber" in einem maximal schlechten Licht darzustellen.

Lüge bleibt Lüge! Egal wie wenig doch in diesem Bericht gefaked wurde.

Jemand der sich anmaßt eine Reportage über ein Thema zu drehen, sollte sich auch mit den Dingen beschäftigen über die er herzieht. 
Solche Fehler machen solch eine Reportage zu reißerischer Propaganda und Stimmungsmache ohne jegliche Information gegen das große unbekannte Computerspiel.

Wie sagte die Mutter noch "Wenn sich alle Mütter computerspielender Kinder zusammenschließen und auf die Straße gehen muss etwas passieren." 
Tja und gegen was gehen sie dann auf die Straße? Hauptsache mal die Leute aufgehetzt.

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wieviele Eltern gestern abend oder heute morgen in Kinderzimmer gestürmt sind oder angerufen haben, um zu sagen "spielst du auch dieses Suchtspiel".

Man braucht Aufklärung anstatt Stimmungsmache.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Sie sollen das Genre nennen was doch so süchtig machen soll, bei ner Antiraucherkampagne wird ja auch nicht nur eine Zigarettenmarke genannt. Es ist Verleumdung und üble Nachrede wenn ich so lange Leute caste und am Material rumschneide bis nur noch kleine Fetzen der Betroffenen übrig bleiben um die "Urheber" in einem maximal schlechten Licht darzustellen.



Wie gesagt: Verleumdung nachschlagen. Gleich auch noch üble Nachrede. 

Was der Beitrag mit einer "Antiraucherkampagne" zu tun hat, entzieht sich ebenfalls meiner Kenntnis. 



> Lüge bleibt Lüge! Egal wie wenig doch in diesem Bericht gefaked wurde.



Bitte gib doch an, wo in diesem Bericht gelogen wurde. Ansonsten ist das nämlich mind. "üble Nachrede".



> Jemand der sich anmaßt eine Reportage über ein Thema zu drehen, sollte sich auch mit den Dingen beschäftigen über die er herzieht.
> Solche Fehler machen solch eine Reportage zu reißerischer Propaganda und Stimmungsmache ohne jegliche Information gegen das große unbekannte Computerspiel.



Bitte auch den Begriff "Propaganda" nachschlagen. 



> Wie sagte die Mutter noch "Wenn sich alle Mütter computerspielender Kinder zusammenschließen und auf die Straße gehen muss etwas passieren."
> Tja und gegen was gehen sie dann auf die Straße? Hauptsache mal die Leute aufgehetzt.



Dein aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenes Zitat ist jetzt besser als der Beitrag?



> Mich würde auch mal interessieren wieviele Eltern gestern abend oder heute morgen in Kinderzimmer gestürmt sind oder angerufen haben, um zu sagen "spielst du auch dieses Suchtspiel".



Bisher hat das nicht ein User hier berichtet. Zumindest die jugendlichen Buffed-Spieler scheinen ja davon verschont geblieben zu sein. Oder sind die gar nicht repräsentativ?



> Man braucht Aufklärung anstatt Stimmungsmache.



So etwa wie in Deinen Beitrag, der ohne weitere Begründung "Lüge", "Volksaufhetzung", "reißerische Propaganda", "Verleumdung", "üble Nachrede", verzerrend zusammengeschnittenes Material unterstellt? Fällt Dir wenigstens jetzt etwas auf?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Sie haben nicht gelogen, dennoch war der Bericht sehr einseitig. Genau wie der Bericht, der letztens im ZDF lief. Dort wurde WoW viel zu sehr hochgelobt und so gut wie gar nicht vor den Gefahren gewarnt. Ein kurzer halbgarer Satz und das wars. Ich meine, diese Menschen haben doch sicherlich ihr handwerk irgendwo gelernt. Ist es da so schwer eine halbwegs neutrale und informative Reportage zu drehen? Muss ein Ding immer hochgelobt oder verteufelt werden?


----------



## -Therion- (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Verleumdung nachschlagen. Gleich auch noch üble Nachrede.
> 
> Was der Beitrag mit einer "Antiraucherkampagne" zu tun hat, entzieht sich ebenfalls meiner Kenntnis.



Willst du es nicht begreifen? 
Suchtartikel Zigarette = MMorpg Computerspiel
Und nicht Suchtartikel = Marlboro Zigaretten oder World of Warcraft. Wenn schon dann nicht nur einen Anbieter nennen.

Lügen: 
Blizzard ist nicht öffentlich für die Presse präsent.
Wenn man nicht rechtzeitig beim Raid auftaucht wird man geächtet.
Aussage von Marc Oliver selbst: "Alle Computerspiele machen süchtig." Ist Marc Oliver jetzt Suchtexperte?

Propaganda:

"Beim Fernsehen ist man weniger emotional involviert als beim Computerspiel." laut dem Hirnforscher.

Verleumdung:

"Einige Spieler mussten schon mit Handschellen abgeführt werden."


Aso jetzt ist mein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen? Dieses Zitat führt einem deutlich vor Augen was diese Hetze für Wirkung zeigt.


Ich schau mir den Bericht heute nochmal ganz genau an um dir jede Lüge, Hetze und gefährliche Verallgemeinerung aufzuzählen.

Für mich steht Computerspielsucht auf der Liste für dringende Probleme um die sich unsere Gesellschaft kümmern muss auf einer Stufe mit Ü-Eiern verbieten.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Sie haben nicht gelogen, dennoch war der Bericht sehr einseitig.



Das Thema war nicht "Onlinespiele - Vor- und Nachteile", sondern "Onlinecomputerspiele-Sucht". Erinnert mich an Deschner, dem man vorgeworfen hat, seine "Kriminalgeschichte des Christentums" sei einseitig, worauf dieser kopfschüttelnd antwortete, ob die Leute überhaupt mal den Titel seiner Bücher gelesen hätten.

Manchmal wundere ich mich über die "Medienkompetenz" meiner Zeitgenossen. Die Autoren haben drei Einzelschicksale verfolgt. Wer aufmerksam zugeschaut hat, wird mit Sicherheit bemerkt haben, daß die Eltern des Studenten mit ihrer Website das Trauma über den Verlust ihres Sohnes verarbeiten wollen. Ebenso wird man sich an die Aussagen des Arztes erinnern, der vermutete, daß die Computerspielesucht lediglich ein Symptom ist; die Spiele also nicht Auslöser sind. Selbst der ehemalige WoW-Junkie gab zu, selbst an seinem Verhalten Schuld zu sein - er warf aber auch der Spieleindustrie vor, Suchtverhalten mit ihren Produkten zu fördern. Das kann im Falle WoWs, das auf Belohnungen über einen langen Zeitraum setzt, keiner abstreiten (wohl aber die Behauptung des Managers, WoW habe eine "tolle Community" - Vorsicht: Ironie). 

Im Grunde wird hier allen Zuschauern außerhalb der "WoW-Szene" die Kompetenz abgesprochen, diese Merkmale der Doku überhaupt zu bemerken, weil die alle zu dohf zum Selbstdenken bzw. eigener Recherche und Meinungsbildung wären. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## -Therion- (13. August 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Muss ein Ding immer hochgelobt oder verteufelt werden?



Wie schon jemand hier sagte, eine Arte Themennacht könnte das Thema objektiv und kritisch behandeln. Man sollte einfach erstmal informieren wie solch ein Spiel aufgebaut ist und welche Reize es ausmacht. Einige Reize sind auch die größten Gefahren des Spiels wie zb. Itemjagd oder versuchen eine Art Onlinegott in dem Spiel zu werden. Andere Dinge wie RP oder Teamplay als positive Dinge. 
Und da müsste man auch eine Vielzahl von Gamertypen vorstellen um zu zeigen wie vielfältig diese doch sind. 
Das Suchtproblem sollte man durch einige wirkliche Härtefälle erläutern, so mit Müllsuppe inner Messiwohung bis zur Hüfte. Da war der milchtrinkende Ü30 Jährige gar nicht so schlecht. Das hat mir besonders bei der Familie Hirte gefehlt, da die nur ihre subjektive Meinung geäußert haben und ihr süchtiger Sohn sich überhaupt 
nicht äußern konnte.


----------



## -Therion- (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das Thema war nicht "Onlinespiele - Vor- und Nachteile", sondern "Onlinecomputerspiele-Sucht".
> Die Autoren haben drei Einzelschicksale verfolgt.



Warum haben sich die Autoren der berühmten Killerspiel Doku von Panorama denn dieses Thema ausgesucht?

Weil es sich einfach gut verkauft bei der ARD Zielgruppe und weil sie Erfahrung haben Stimmung gegen Computerspiele/r zu machen.

Das nächste mal bitte ein Schicksal wie bei 37° aufm ZDF und dafür ausführlicher und nicht so gestellt wie bei Marc Oliver. Mit möglichst wenigen inhaltlichen Fehlern und  Tipps wie man dieses Problem bekämpfen/bewältigen kann, besonders für die Eltern oder  Angehörigen.

Und zu dem Sohn der Hirtes, es wurde ja dargestellt als wäre ihr Sohn gestorben. 
Mich hätte interessiert was mit ihm geschehen ist. Ob er immer noch vorm Computer hockt oder einfach sein Leben ohne die Eltern lebt.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Willst du es nicht begreifen?
> Suchtartikel Zigarette = MMorpg Computerspiel
> Und nicht Suchtartikel = Marlboro Zigaretten oder World of Warcraft. Wenn schon dann nicht nur einen Anbieter nennen.



Der Beitrag war _keine_ Antispiel-Kampagne. Das hast Du offensichtlich nicht begriffen! Ich habe keine Warnhinweise wie "WoW macht süchtig!" oder "Verbietet WoW!" gesehen.



> Lügen:
> Blizzard ist nicht öffentlich für die Presse präsent.



Kannst Du beurteilen, inwieweit Blizz der Presse Rede und Antwort steht? Auftritte auf Werbeveranstaltungen gehören nicht unbedingt zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Poste doch bitte mal die Adresse der Website, wo sich Blizzard zu Computerspiele-Sucht geäußert hat. Mir ist nämlich keine bekannt.



> Wenn man nicht rechtzeitig beim Raid auftaucht wird man geächtet.



Deshalb haben wir hier auch keine Threads wie "Mit Kiddies spiele ich nicht, weil die unzuverlässig sind". 



> Aussage von Marc Oliver selbst: "Alle Computerspiele machen süchtig." Ist Marc Oliver jetzt Suchtexperte?



Es ist seine Meinungsäußerung, die vom Zuschauer auch so interpretiert wird (es sei denn, man spricht dem Zuschauer jegliche Medienkompetenz ab). Interessant ist allerdings, daß ein Computerspieler dies selbst sagt.



> Propaganda:
> 
> "Beim Fernsehen ist man weniger emotional involviert als beim Computerspiel." laut dem Hirnforscher.



Nachvollziehbare und belegbare wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse sind jetzt Propaganda. Soso. Das war mir neu.



> Verleumdung:
> 
> "Einige Spieler mussten schon mit Handschellen abgeführt werden."



Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen; davon ab die Aussage eines Arztes, der aus seinen Erfahrungen berichtet. Du hast selbstverständlich überprüft, daß dies eine Tatsachenbehauptung ist, die wissentlich gelogen ist (das ist nämlich die Definition von Verleumdung). Bitte poste doch Deinen Beleg, daß der Arzt wissentlich gelogen hat - oder schlage endlich das Wort "Verleumdung" nach, wie ich es Dir jetzt zum dritten Male empfehle.



> Aso jetzt ist mein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen? Dieses Zitat führt einem deutlich vor Augen was diese Hetze für Wirkung zeigt.



Ah, jetzt folgt die billige Polemik! Sind die Argumente bereits ausgegangen?



> Ich schau mir den Bericht heute nochmal ganz genau an um dir jede Lüge, Hetze und gefährliche Verallgemeinerung aufzuzählen.



Ich warte gespannt...



> Für mich steht Computerspielsucht auf der Liste für dringende Probleme um die sich unsere Gesellschaft kümmern muss auf einer Stufe mit Ü-Eiern verbieten.



Und Deine Meinung ist natürlich maßgeblich! Suchtverhalten - egal in welcher Form - ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem!

Edit:



> Warum haben sich die Autoren der berühmten Killerspiel Doku von Panorama denn dieses Thema ausgesucht?



Die Autoren des Panorama-Beitrags waren Thomas Berndt und Sonia Mayr, die des gestrigen Beitrages Sonia Mayr, Anja Reschke und Henning Rütten. Lediglich ein Autor war also an beiden Projekten beteiligt. Wenn schon recherchieren, dann gründlich - und nicht einfach ungeprüft von anderen abschreiben!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Glöckchen  guck doch mal auf meine Sig Nr.2
Kommt dir da was bekannt vor?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaino (13. August 2008)

Ich konnte es leider nicht gucken, kann man es sich irgendwo nochmal angucken?


----------



## Orrosh (13. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> Ich konnte es leider nicht gucken, kann man es sich irgendwo nochmal angucken?



ja, ein paar Seiten zuvor war ein Link zu youtube gepostet. 
Bin aber jetzt zu faul zum Suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]
mann, bin ich heute wieder gutmenschig

Klick

büdde!

[nochmaledit]

hmm .. der User scheint die Videos gelöscht zu haben .. sry .. 
aber ARD hat eine Mediathek, vermutlich kommt es da auch noch rein, musst Du mal schauen.


----------



## Zaino (13. August 2008)

danke, aber der user hat die videos gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kausrufe (13. August 2008)

Nebenbei hab ich noch ein Radiosendung von HR2, vom 11.8.08 gefunden:
http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/835328


----------



## Orrosh (13. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> danke, aber der user hat die videos gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, das war der zweite Edit .. sry. Aber wie gesagt, schau mal in der Mediathek bei der ARD nach. Da könnte der Beitrag abgelegt sein bzw werden.


----------



## Zaino (13. August 2008)

hm... habe bist jetzt noch nichts gefunden naja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## -Therion- (13. August 2008)

Zaino schrieb:


> hm... habe bist jetzt noch nichts gefunden naja nicht so schlimm.



Denke mal du musst dich gedulden bis die ARD das in ihre Mediathek aufnimmt oder jemand es bei nem Videoportal hochlädt.


----------



## QcK (13. August 2008)

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-53...spielen+spielen

Gern gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (13. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Das Thema war nicht "Onlinespiele - Vor- und Nachteile", sondern "Onlinecomputerspiele-Sucht". Erinnert mich an Deschner, dem man vorgeworfen hat, seine "Kriminalgeschichte des Christentums" sei einseitig, worauf dieser kopfschüttelnd antwortete, ob die Leute überhaupt mal den Titel seiner Bücher gelesen hätten.



Für das Buch zahle ich aber nur, wenn ich es auch konsumiere. Es handelt sich auch nicht um eine Reportage eines Journalisten auf einem öffentlich-rechlichen Fernsehkanal, der sich seines Einfluß auf die unwissenden Zuschauer bewußt ist und sich daher an besonders objektiv äußert. 
Natürlich soll man ruhig über das Suchtpotenzial reden, dann möge man das bitte seriös machen, Fakten (und nicht Einzelmeinungen, denn die sind im Prinzip nicht nutzbar) bringen und vor allem das Thema weiträumig abgrasen. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Onlinecomputerspielen, nicht nur 2 oder 3. Es gibt unzählige Browserspiele, Online-Kartenspiele um echtes Geld, Online-Rennspiele, man kann auch fanatisch Schach online spielen oder Flugsims oder oder oder... Aber man stürzt sich wie ein Geier auf CS und WoW. Nicht etwa, weil die so verbreitet sind, sondern weil man darüber so schön manipulativ berichten kann, denn die Zielgruppe der Eltern und Großeltern hat keinen Zugang zu Fantasy und Ego-Shooter. Bei Schach und Formel1 könnten sie ja vielleicht sogar etwas wissen, was im Bericht absichtlich verschwiegen wird. Oder erkennen, wie sinnlos übertrieben die Beispiele waren, die sich ganz am Rand der Onlinecomputerspieler-Gausskurve befinden. 
Allein die Wahl solcher Beispiele ohne ein Korrektiv, wie z.B. den Satz, daß 99% der Spieler KEINE Probleme haben, ist miese Stimmungsmache. Da nützt es wenig, wenn sie Ärzte (gerade im Bereich Sucht sollte man lieber Psychologen oder Biologen fragen, die wissen um die Ursachen und die Biochemie und sind weniger an der Medikamentierung und der Ruhigstellung interessiert) oder Spielehersteller (die müssen sich bei jeder Äßerung gaaanz doll vorsehen, denn das beeinflußt die Geldgeber, Werbekunden und die Käufer der Spiele (denn die Eltern zahlen das meist)) befragen, zumal sie sich sicherlich nicht die ausgesucht haben, die sagen "Onlinespiele machen nicht süchtiger als Einkaufen oder Lotto". Man hat eine bestimmte Aussage im Sinn (in diesem Fall: Weitverbreitete Onlinespiele machen ganz schnell und sicher süchtig.) und sucht nur noch Bestätigung dafür. Das ist nicht objektiv, sonder manipulativ. Daher ist die Kritik hier durchaus berechtigt.

Du hast sicherlich gemerkt, daß der Bericht nicht besonders sorgfältig recherchiert war (BTW: Sorgfalt ist Ziffer 2 des Pressekodex). Wenn sie sich tatsächlich längere Zeit mit dem Thema WoW auseinandergesetzt haben (was sie müssen, sonst wären sie nicht sorgfältig), dann dürfen solche Fehler am Rande nicht passieren, wie die Verwechslung von BG und Raid. Ich vermute mal, man hat entweder kein entsprechend "passendes" Filmmaterial gehabt, um die eigene Aussage zu unterstützen und sich dann eben irgendwas genommen, was brutal aussieht. Oder man hat sich einfach keine Mühe gegeben. Beides ganz schlecht. Das ist auch keine Erbsenzählerei, sondern wichtig. Wenn man z.B. Bilder einer relativ friedlichen Demo mit Bildern einer weniger friedlichen Demo mit anderem Ort, anderen Teilnehmern und anderem Thema vertauscht, um zu zeigen, Demos machen doch nur Chaoten, findest Du das dann auch OK?  



> Die Autoren haben drei Einzelschicksale verfolgt. Wer aufmerksam zugeschaut hat, wird mit Sicherheit bemerkt haben, daß die Eltern des Studenten mit ihrer Website das Trauma über den Verlust ihres Sohnes verarbeiten wollen.



Wer aufmerksam liest, findet sogar in der BILD zwischen den Zeilen ein Quentchen Wahrheit, was aber dieses Medium nicht unbedingt zu einem Vorzeigeobjekt mutieren läßt. Wenn ich nicht unerhebliche Fakten, die sich direkt auf die Aussage des Beitrags beziehen und diese relativieren können, nur durch aufmerksames Zuschauen finde, dann ist der Beitrag ohnehin schon mal schlecht. Das ist wie das Minikleingedruckte in Verträgen, was man zwar auf der Seite hat, aber das allein durch seine Größe sofort als relativ unwichtig eingeteil bzw. überlesen wird. Manipulativ, wie ich schon sagte. 



> Ebenso wird man sich an die Aussagen des Arztes erinnern, der vermutete, daß die Computerspielesucht lediglich ein Symptom ist; die Spiele also nicht Auslöser sind. Selbst der ehemalige WoW-Junkie gab zu, selbst an seinem Verhalten Schuld zu sein - er warf aber auch der Spieleindustrie vor, Suchtverhalten mit ihren Produkten zu fördern. Das kann im Falle WoWs, das auf Belohnungen über einen langen Zeitraum setzt, keiner abstreiten (wohl aber die Behauptung des Managers, WoW habe eine "tolle Community" - Vorsicht: Ironie).



Es gibt kein Spiel, irgendeiner Art, daß nicht auf Belohnung setzt. Das ist der Sinn von Spielen: Ein Ziel erreichen. Beim Skat geht das schneller, aber da sucht man sich dann andere Ziele. Eine lange Questreihe zum Deutschen Skatmeister z.B. 
Was soll man an "tolle Community" abstreiten? Das ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, eigentlich eher ein typische Floskel aus dem Management. 



> Im Grunde wird hier allen Zuschauern außerhalb der "WoW-Szene" die Kompetenz abgesprochen, diese Merkmale der Doku überhaupt zu bemerken, weil die alle zu dohf zum Selbstdenken bzw. eigener Recherche und Meinungsbildung wären.



Äh...ja, Du hast es erfaßt. Ich könnte jetzt eine tolle Doku über Quilts gucken und darin könnte man eine extreme Meinung vertreten, die sogar mit Beispielen belegen und ich würde mich dadurch sicher in meiner Meinung bestätigt sehen, daß das eine verdammt langweilige Sache ist, die nur unterwürfige Hausmütterchen in Redneck-Country mit Südstaatenflagge vor der Tür machen. Es werden keine schwarzen Quilter gezeigt und die Personen machen immer wieder sehr rechtslastige Aussagen und quilten u.a. rote Kreuze auf weiße Kaputzen mit zwei Löchern. Das nennt man einseitige Berichterstattung und das ist manipulativ. Wenn der Hinweis fehlt, daß die meisten anderen völlig normal sind und keine Extreme, muß das falsch verstanden werden, wenn man sonst nicht viel darüber weiß. Und warum sollte man recherchieren, wenn man seine Meinung bestätigt findet? Man hat's ja immer schon gewußt.

Letztlich ist immer nur der hinreichend kompetent, der weiß wovon er spricht. Das kann man aber nur wissen, wenn man sich damit beschäftigt hat bzw. es mal ausprobiert hat. Das machen die wenigsten. Wenn sich dann noch ihre Vorurteile durch Medienberichte bestätigen, WOLLEN sie sich gar nicht mehr damit befassen. Daher haben ja die Medien den Auftrag (und gerade die ÖRs), zu informieren. Und darum gibt es bestimmte publizistische Grundsätze, nach denen das passieren soll, um eben nicht in Manipulation und Propaganda zu münden. Nur weil dieser Bericht besser war, als der alte, heißt das noch nicht, daß er gut war.

D.


----------



## Realtec (13. August 2008)

gute reportage meine meinung zumindest

was ich ein komisch fand war ihr beispiel marc oliver er redet von disziplin und solchen sachen erfüllt diese aber selber nicht... bzw erfüllt sie nur in seinem spiel
sehr armes würstchen dem aufjedenfall geholfen werden muss


----------



## Siu (13. August 2008)

Habe mir jetzt auch einmal die vorherige Dokumentation angeschaut "Spiel ohne Grenzen" - mit einem EA Sprecher. Klasse ARD :>

Viel erstaunlicher finde ich im zweiten Film jedoch die Tatsache, dass die zweite Mutter den Entwicklern vorgeworfen hat, dass allein diese die Schuld an der Sucht ihres Kindes tragen. Kurz davor wurde berichtet, dass ihr Sohn "Jonas" den ganzen Tag gewalt-verherrlichende Spiele spielt, meistens Ballerspiele. Dabei fragt man sich doch aber wie er an so ein Spiel kommt? Die Mutter oder der Vater scheint dann ja nicht besonders auf die USK zu achten. In dem Beitrag finde ich auch gut, dass man jemanden von EA interviewt hat - der nicht Unrecht hat.

In dem gestrigen Beitrag muss ich sagen, dass sehr viele Informationen weggelassen worden sind. Da hätte man nur die andere Seite der Medaille zeigen können. Egal ob das Thema "Sucht" war oder nicht. Ein Beispiel war gleich zu Beginn wo die Reporter auf der LAN waren. Warum nicht einfach gesagt, dass dort viele Teamspiele gespielt werden, die das soziale Umfeld aufbauen und man einem Hobby mit Freunden nachgeht? Nichts anderes ist eine LAN. Der Kerl meinte doch auch noch: "Es geht einfach ums Gewinnen" - ist doch wie in einem Fußballspiel oder in sonstigen Sportarten. Erwähnt wurde es, dass sie sich zum gemeinsamen Spielen treffen, aber a) nicht nur 2-3x im Jahr. LAN-Partys gibt es zu Hauf, zwar nicht in solche Dimensionen, aber es gibt auch kleine Veranstaltungen. 
"Sonst sitzt jeder alleine zu hause" - Entschuldigung. Woher nehmen die solche "Fakten"? Die können gar nicht wissen ob die ganzen Spieler dort alleine zu hause sind. WGs, Familien etc. Ich finde Verallgemeinerungen doof.

Die Tatsache, dass später im Warsong einfach falsch recherchiert wurde oder gar nicht nachgehakt wurde, ist typisch für solche Reportagen. Außer in der ZDF-Doku über dem positiven WoW-Bericht wurden sonst meistens nur falsch Meldungen veröffentlicht. Das ganze nennt man keinen Raid, sondern ist eine Schlachtgruppe im PvP (Spieler gegen Spieler - hätte man ruhig erwähnen können um ein wenig das Gefühl zu vermitteln, man hätte sich informiert). Wären Bilder von einem Kampf gegen Gruul etc. gezeigt worden, wäre alles in Butter.

Später im Beitrag ist "Marc-Oliver" dann plötzlich auf dem Dorffest. Die Eltern haben ihn gezwungen. Komisch nur, dass er trotz seines Suchtpotentials keine Anzeichen von Frust, Ärger oder Aggression zeigt. Er unterhält sich angeregt mit dem Betreiber der Pommes-Bude. Vorher wurde doch aber erwähnt, dass er alles versucht um den Ausflug zu versauen?! Was ein Sinneswandel! Erst als man ihn anspricht, sieht man das er schon den Abend plant oder den nächsten Tag. Mache ich auch. Was ist daran verwerflich? - Finde es allerdings frech von den Eltern ihm gegen seinen Willen ein Monats-Abo für ein Fitness-Studio zu schenken. Klasse Beschäftigungstherapie. Dann wird er bald Sport-Süchtig :O

"Marc-Olivers World of Warcraft CD ist kaputt. Ohne diese kann er das Spiel nicht starten" - 5 Sekunden später sieht man das Installations-Fenster. Gut recherchiert oder eher selten dämlich? SoSo. Seit gestern Morgen sitzt er schon am PC und versucht das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen, aber erst 30 Stunden später kommt er auf die Idee seinen Freund zu fragen. Gut. Die Sache mit dem "Endlich zooockän. Ich will zockän" scheint wohl der Höhepunkt der Dokumentation zu sein. Man hätte die Schauspielerei nicht offensichtlicher gestalten können. Die Doku driftet ins Lächerliche ab.

Schön an dem Filmchen fande ich aber das Interview mit den Sprechern von Sony, Nintendo oder Microsoft, die waren wohl die einzigen, die alles ein wenig aufgefrischt haben. Eine Spieleindustrie kann einfach nicht Schuld an Einzel-Schicksalen haben - oder sollte man neuerdings auf Spielepackungen warnen "Achtung! Suchtgefährdend!"? Auch erstaunlich ist die Tatsache, dass die Sprecherin keine Ahnung über die Prüfzustände bei der mündl. Führscheinprüfung hat. Man hat eine Stunde Zeit - die meisten geben aber wie Marc-Oliver schon nach 20 Minuten ab. Ist also nichts ungewöhnliches.

Hauptsache er hat einen geregelten Job am Ende :> Glückwunsch Marc-Oliver


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Für das Buch zahle ich aber nur, wenn ich es auch konsumiere. Es handelt sich auch nicht um eine Reportage eines Journalisten auf einem öffentlich-rechlichen Fernsehkanal, der sich seines Einfluß auf die unwissenden Zuschauer bewußt ist und sich daher an besonders objektiv äußert.



Wie ich schon anmerkte ist eine "objektive" Berichterstattung nicht möglich. In jede Dokumentation fließt die Meinung des Machers mit ein. 



> Nicht etwa, weil die so verbreitet sind, sondern weil man darüber so schön manipulativ berichten kann, denn die Zielgruppe der Eltern und Großeltern hat keinen Zugang zu Fantasy und Ego-Shooter. Bei Schach und Formel1 könnten sie ja vielleicht sogar etwas wissen, was im Bericht absichtlich verschwiegen wird.



Du setzt voraus, die Eltern hätten keinen Zugang zu Fantasy und dergleichen. Man fragt sich, wo diese Leute die letzten 20 Jahre waren (nur zur Erinnerung: Das Atari VCS kam 1977; der C64 1982. Computerspiele waren 1986 so verbreitet, daß mit der ASM die erste reine Computerspielezeitschrift auf den Markt kam). Fantasy war in den 80ern so erfolgreich, daß Buch-Verlage wie Goldmann ganze Sonderreihen herausbrachten - von Kinoerfolgen wie "Conan" ganz abgesehen. Ich halte das für eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung. 



> Allein die Wahl solcher Beispiele ohne ein Korrektiv, wie z.B. den Satz, daß 99% der Spieler KEINE Probleme haben, ist miese Stimmungsmache. Da nützt es wenig, wenn sie Ärzte (gerade im Bereich Sucht sollte man lieber Psychologen oder Biologen fragen, die wissen um die Ursachen und die Biochemie und sind weniger an der Medikamentierung und der Ruhigstellung interessiert) oder Spielehersteller (die müssen sich bei jeder Äßerung gaaanz doll vorsehen, denn das beeinflußt die Geldgeber, Werbekunden und die Käufer der Spiele (denn die Eltern zahlen das meist)) befragen, zumal sie sich sicherlich nicht die ausgesucht haben, die sagen "Onlinespiele machen nicht süchtiger als Einkaufen oder Lotto". Man hat eine bestimmte Aussage im Sinn (in diesem Fall: Weitverbreitete Onlinespiele machen ganz schnell und sicher süchtig.) und sucht nur noch Bestätigung dafür. Das ist nicht objektiv, sonder manipulativ. Daher ist die Kritik hier durchaus berechtigt.



Du wirfst hier einiges in einen Topf: Wie groß der Prozent-Anteil der Online-Süchtigen bezogen auf die Gesamtmenge der Spieler ist, kann man nicht wissen. Was Du mir mit den Sätzen danach mitteilen möchtest, ist mir nicht ganz klar. In der Doku wurde ein Arzt nach seinen Erfahrungen befragt; später erklärte ein Wissenschaftler, warum Spiele süchtig machen können. 



> Du hast sicherlich gemerkt, daß der Bericht nicht besonders sorgfältig recherchiert war (BTW: Sorgfalt ist Ziffer 2 des Pressekodex). Wenn sie sich tatsächlich längere Zeit mit dem Thema WoW auseinandergesetzt haben (was sie müssen, sonst wären sie nicht sorgfältig), dann dürfen solche Fehler am Rande nicht passieren, wie die Verwechslung von BG und Raid. Ich vermute mal, man hat entweder kein entsprechend "passendes" Filmmaterial gehabt, um die eigene Aussage zu unterstützen und sich dann eben irgendwas genommen, was brutal aussieht.



"Brutal" war daran gar nichts - im Grunde hat man nicht viel gesehen. Der Unterschied zwischen der BG-Stammgruppe, wie sie dort beschrieben wurde, und einem Raid ist denn auch nicht erheblich. 



> Oder man hat sich einfach keine Mühe gegeben. Beides ganz schlecht. Das ist auch keine Erbsenzählerei, sondern wichtig. Wenn man z.B. Bilder einer relativ friedlichen Demo mit Bildern einer weniger friedlichen Demo mit anderem Ort, anderen Teilnehmern und anderem Thema vertauscht, um zu zeigen, Demos machen doch nur Chaoten, findest Du das dann auch OK?



Wie gesagt, ich empfinde das nicht sinnentstellend. Ob man sich nun mit seiner Stammgruppe regelmäßig zu BGs einfindet oder mit der gleichen Gruppe zum Bosselegen verabredet, ist im Grunde völlig egal. Deshalb ist Dein Einwand mit den "vertauschten Bildern" völlig überzogen!



> Es gibt kein Spiel, irgendeiner Art, daß nicht auf Belohnung setzt. Das ist der Sinn von Spielen: Ein Ziel erreichen. Beim Skat geht das schneller, aber da sucht man sich dann andere Ziele. Eine lange Questreihe zum Deutschen Skatmeister z.B.



Das Prinzip der Online-Spiele ist die möglichst lange Bindung an das Produkt. Um Ziele zu erreichen, muß man viel Zeit innerhalb der virtuellen Welt verbringen. Im Gegensatz zu realen Wettkämpfen ist die Belohnung hier nur eine Frage der Zeit; es gibt kein Ausschlußprinzip und keine abgeschlossene Meisterschaft. Von daher bietet sich ein Vergleich zu einem Spiel wie Skat überhaupt nicht an.



> Was soll man an "tolle Community" abstreiten? Das ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, eigentlich eher ein typische Floskel aus dem Management.



Hast Du das "Vorsicht: Ironie!" übersehen?



> Äh...ja, Du hast es erfaßt. Ich könnte jetzt eine tolle Doku über Quilts gucken und darin könnte man eine extreme Meinung vertreten, die sogar mit Beispielen belegen und ich würde mich dadurch sicher in meiner Meinung bestätigt sehen, daß das eine verdammt langweilige Sache ist, die nur unterwürfige Hausmütterchen in Redneck-Country mit Südstaatenflagge vor der Tür machen [...]



Wieder unzulässige Voraussetzung: Die Leute informieren sich nicht weiter. Wir leben nicht mehr in einer Welt, in der Print- und Fernseh-Medien die einzige Informationsquelle sind. Nicht nur Jugendliche benutzen das Medium Internet; es soll Erwachsene geben, die es ebenfalls nutzen. Ich erwähnte in einem anderen Thread bereits den "Third-Person-Effekt"[1]. Ich finde, Du beschreibst ihn gerade sehr gut.

Edit: Was mich wundert: Wenn der ganze Bericht so panikmachend und Eltern-manipulierend war, wo bleiben dann die Aufschreie der Spieler hier, die unter den Auswirkungen der Reportage leiden? Bisher hat sich noch kein Einziger zu Wort gemeldet, daß die Reportage Auswirkungen auf die Meinungsbildung der Eltern hatte. Oder betrifft das alles nur die graue Masse außerhalb der buffed-Community?

Bimmbamm

[1] _"Der Third-Person-Effekt ist ein Phänomen verzerrter Wahrnehmung, nämlich die Tendenz vieler Menschen zu glauben, dass die Massenmedien andere stärker beeinflussen, als sie selbst."_ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third-Person-Effekt


----------



## Dracocephalus (14. August 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wie ich schon anmerkte ist eine "objektive" Berichterstattung nicht möglich. In jede Dokumentation fließt die Meinung des Machers mit ein.



Komisch dann aber auch, daß andere Dokumentationen es - vermutlich nur durch göttliche Inspiration - dann doch schaffen, über komplexe und problematische Themen differenziert zu berichten. Es sollen solche seltenen Fähigkeiten wie "Recherche" und "Denken" sein, die das möglich machen....



> Du setzt voraus, die Eltern hätten keinen Zugang zu Fantasy und dergleichen. Man fragt sich, wo diese Leute die letzten 20 Jahre waren (nur zur Erinnerung: Das Atari VCS kam 1977; der C64 1982. Computerspiele waren 1986 so verbreitet, daß mit der ASM die erste reine Computerspielezeitschrift auf den Markt kam). Fantasy war in den 80ern so erfolgreich, daß Buch-Verlage wie Goldmann ganze Sonderreihen herausbrachten - von Kinoerfolgen wie "Conan" ganz abgesehen. Ich halte das für eine unzulässige Verallgemeinerung.



Ja, das setze ich voraus, in der Tat. Könnte sein, daß das daran liegt, daß ich die von Dir angesprochenen Zeiträume bewußt erlebt habe (und die ASM-Sammlung habe, um es zu beweisen..ganz zu schweigen von meinem alten ATARI 2600VC in Wurzelholzoptik) und daher ziemlich genau weiß, daß damals zwar relativ viele an diesen Dingen Interesse hatten (sagen wir so ca. 2 von 20 Teenagern), aber sich diese schon damals mit kopfschüttelnden Gleichaltrigen abgeben mußten, die es vorzogen, in die Disco zu gehen oder Bier am Strand zu trinken oder mit dem Auto rumzucruisen und diesen "Computerkram" für ziemlich unwichtig hielten. Was soll ich sagen, man erkennt diese Menschen auch heute noch ohne Probleme. Ab und zu haben sie den Computer als Werkzeug anerkannt und sind brave User, aber mehr als Minesweeper oder mal Mahjong ist nicht drin. Sie haben noch nie(!) ein echtes Spiel gespielt. Das sind in vielen Fällen auch genau die Typen, die mit Conan und Fantasy oder SciFi nicht viel anfangen können. Und sie sind in der Überzahl. Es ist daher nicht schwer, jemanden zu finden, der mit einem spielenden Kind nicht umgehen kann und eben auch nicht in der Lage ist, das rechtzeitig(!) in geordnete Bahnen zu lenken. Ich wette, die gezeigten Eltern hatten in ihrer Jugend keinen Kontakt zu diesem Thema. Das ist keine Verallgemeinerung, daß ist die Realität.



> Du wirfst hier einiges in einen Topf: Wie groß der Prozent-Anteil der Online-Süchtigen bezogen auf die Gesamtmenge der Spieler ist, kann man nicht wissen. Was Du mir mit den Sätzen danach mitteilen möchtest, ist mir nicht ganz klar. In der Doku wurde ein Arzt nach seinen Erfahrungen befragt; später erklärte ein Wissenschaftler, warum Spiele süchtig machen können.



Und man hat natürlich genau DIESEn Arzt gefragt, weil er...na was? Der große Experte auf dem Gebiet ist? Oder genau die Meinung vertritt, die man hören will? Man kann keine Sendung zu einem speziellen Thema machen und die "Experten" dann Allgemeinplätze runterbeten lassen. Wenn dann ein Mediziner Verhaltenssüchte und XTC in einem Satz verwendet, sollte man gaanz vorsichtig werden. Gleicher Phänotyp, ganz anderes biochemisches Modell. Das ist wie Ferrari getuned vs. Ferrari mit Tretantrieb. Sieht gleich aus, ist aber was ganz anderes. Sowas darf man sich als "Experte" nicht erlauben. Wenn er dann auch noch anfängt, diese unsägliche Verbindung von Spielgewalt<-->reale Gewalt zu ziehen, ist Ende bei mir. Och, sind ja auch alles so aggressive Spiele...so wie Boxen, Fußball, Schach, der tägliche Stau, Börsenmakler etc. Das ist eine redundante und falsche Information, wenn alles, worauf er hinaus will ist, daß ein süchtiger bei Entzug des Suchtmittels aggressiv wird. Ist auch wieder so ein Allgemeinplatz. Und dann die Aussage "Es ist keine Ausnahme, daß Computersüchtige in Handschellen in der Klinik landen." LOL. Was mir da fehlt, sind Fakten. Wenn es sooo viele sind, dann müssen da doch auch ein paar Zahlen existieren, oder? Und fast jeder davon kommt in Handschellen. WOW! Aber, nein, keine Zahlen. Vermutlich weil es nur zwei, drei Fälle bisher waren und sich das nicht gut verkauft. Könnte aber auch sein, daß die etwas ungehalten reagieren, weil ihre ahnungslosen Eltern plötzlich die Polizei ins Zimmer holen und sie in eine geschlossene Anstalt einweisen wollen. Da würde ich auch sehr aggressiv reagieren, ob nun süchtig oder nicht.
Der Wissenschaftler (ich vermute mal Neurologe) erzählt auch nichts Neues. Etwas von Dopamin zu faseln und das auf Sucht zu beziehen ist grob fahrlässig. Mit der gleichen Begründung  könnte er erzählen, warum Schokolade süchtig macht. Mhh...lecker, Glücksgefühl, Dopaminausschüttung ---> Schwere Adipositas. Bei Spielen ist das Hirn aktiv "wie im realen Leben". Nun, ich spiele ja auch im realen Leben. Wie ist das denn beim Fußball? Oder Skat? Sind die da im Leerlauf? Wohl kaum. Und, ach, Emotionen. Ja, komisch. Computerspiele sind keine Berieselungsmaschine wie Fernsehen. Und bunte Bilder sind für das Hirn interessanter als bloße Buchstaben (wobei ich das ohnehin gerne anzweifeln möchte, da ich in Bücher ebenso tief eintauchen kann wie in Spiele). Und die Interaktivität, die keine der anderen Medien hat, tut ihr übriges. Es ist daher eigentlich auch kein Medium, das konsumiert wird, sondern eben ein SPIEL, wie der Name schon sagt. Daher sollte man es auch mit anderen Spielen vergleichen. Beim Maumau sagt man auch "Ach, komm, ich spiel noch eine Runde" wenn man mal verloren hat. Das ist nicht onlinecomputerspielspezifisch. 
In dem Teil des Berichts ist auch ein schönes Beispiel für manipulative Wortwahl zu finden. "Das Hirn ist viel gereizter...." Gereiztheit assoziiert man mit Aggression, Wut oder ähnlichem. Gemeint ist, daß es "aktiver" ist, aber das hätte vermutlich zu positiv geklungen...
Dann dieses kurze Intermezzo, wo leicht anklingt, daß es ja auch andere Gründe für das Problem geben könnte...gefolgt von diesen Anti-Rollenspiel-Predigern, die exakt das Gegenteil behaupten und das viel länger und emotionaler rüberbringen dürfen. Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich völliger Blödsinn, was die erzählen (bisher gab es noch keine wissenschaftliche Doppelblindstudie zu dem Thema, die das in irgendeiner Weise auch nur andeuten würde), aber, hey, alle "Experten" kommen zu Wort...nur die normalen Spieler nicht. Komisch, oder?



> Wie gesagt, ich empfinde das nicht sinnentstellend. Ob man sich nun mit seiner Stammgruppe regelmäßig zu BGs einfindet oder mit der gleichen Gruppe zum Bosselegen verabredet, ist im Grunde völlig egal. Deshalb ist Dein Einwand mit den "vertauschten Bildern" völlig überzogen!



Du hast es nicht verstanden (oder willst es nicht verstehen). Es zeugt von Desinteresse am eigentlichen Thema. Wer nicht die rechte Sorgfalt an den Tag legt, wie sie in Ziffer 2 des Pressekodex festgehalten ist, sollte lieber gar keine Recherche machen und gleich aus dem Bauch heraus einen Bericht entwickeln. Daher ist es nicht überzogen. Es ist die verdammte Pflicht eines Journalisten, die Fakten darzulegen. Das waren keine Fakten. Es ist dabei unerheblich, ob es die (ohnehin fragwürdige) Grundaussage des Berichtes tangiert. Es ist schlicht falsch und das sagt viel über Autoren aus, die angeblich ein Jahr lang jemanden und ein Thema verfolgen.



> Das Prinzip der Online-Spiele ist die möglichst lange Bindung an das Produkt. Um Ziele zu erreichen, muß man viel Zeit innerhalb der virtuellen Welt verbringen. Im Gegensatz zu realen Wettkämpfen ist die Belohnung hier nur eine Frage der Zeit; es gibt kein Ausschlußprinzip und keine abgeschlossene Meisterschaft. Von daher bietet sich ein Vergleich zu einem Spiel wie Skat überhaupt nicht an.



Nene, so einfach kommst Du da nicht raus. Ich habe schon recht viele Ziele bei WoW erreicht. Level 60, 70, die eine oder andere Ini. Ruf bei Fraktion etc. Alles Ziele. So wie jedes gewonnene Fußballspiel, jede Partie Poker. Aber wie heißt es so schön, im FUSSBALL: Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel... Der Vergleich zieht voll, tut mir leid. Man hört erst auf, wenn man zusammenbricht oder keine Lust mehr hat bzw. andere Prioritäten. Das ist bei JEDEM Spiel und Sport so. Eigentlich sogar bei jeder Tätigkeit, die einen ein wenig glücklich macht. 



> Hast Du das "Vorsicht: Ironie!" übersehen?



Nicht übersehen, aber vielleicht falsch interpretiert.



> Wieder unzulässige Voraussetzung: Die Leute informieren sich nicht weiter. Wir leben nicht mehr in einer Welt, in der Print- und Fernseh-Medien die einzige Informationsquelle sind. Nicht nur Jugendliche benutzen das Medium Internet; es soll Erwachsene geben, die es ebenfalls nutzen. Ich erwähnte in einem anderen Thread bereits den "Third-Person-Effekt"[1]. Ich finde, Du beschreibst ihn gerade sehr gut.



So kannst Du echt nicht punkten... Die Erwachsenen, die das Netz so nutzen wie die Jugendlichen, sind eine Minderheit. Für die Generation 40+ sind das Fernsehen und die Printmedien weiterhin DIE Informationsquelle (schau einfach mal in die letzten Media-Analysen, da ist es nach Alter geschlüsselt). Es geht vor allem darum, welche Informationen sich wie beschafft werden. Ob ich zu tagesthemen.de gehe oder das im Fernsehen schaue, macht informativ keinen Unterschied. Wenn ich aber zu indymedia.org oder telepolis.de gehe ist das ein großer Unterschied. Und es ist möglich, das Internet zu nutzen, ohne jemals den eigenen Standpunkt verlassen zu müssen. Nur weil sie das Netz nutzen, heißt das also noch lange nicht, daß sie besser informiert sind. Sie könnten z.B. auf diese Rollenspielsucht.de-Seite kommen und restlos subjektive, einseitige Meinungen hören. Und, ja, die Wahlergebnisse und die Zahl der BILD-Leser zeigen, daß es sehr viele Menschen gibt, die sich nicht weiter informieren (wollen).



> Edit: Was mich wundert: Wenn der ganze Bericht so panikmachend und Eltern-manipulierend war, wo bleiben dann die Aufschreie der Spieler hier, die unter den Auswirkungen der Reportage leiden? Bisher hat sich noch kein Einziger zu Wort gemeldet, daß die Reportage Auswirkungen auf die Meinungsbildung der Eltern hatte. Oder betrifft das alles nur die graue Masse außerhalb der buffed-Community?



1. Müssen die Eltern das gesehen haben
2. Muß das Kind ein ähnliches Verhalten an den Tag legen
3. Müssen die Eltern wissen, was das Kind spielt
4. Müssen die Eltern dem Bericht glauben
5. Muß das Kind dadurch Auswirkungen spüren
6. Muß das Kind wissen, daß es durch den Bericht passiert ist
7. Muß der oder die sich hier bei Buffed in diesen Thread verirren
8. Muß der oder die was dazu schreiben

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bis 8 zu kommen ist schon deshalb nicht sehr hoch, weil ja gerade nahezu alle Spieler keine Extreme bilden. Ich sehe hier in meinem Zimmer auch gerade keinen Tiger. Daraus schließe ich, daß Tiger gar nicht existieren. Ist zulässig, aber nur für mein Zimmer. ^^

Noch ein schönes Beispiel für manipulative Wortwahl aus dem Bericht: Treffen der Spielebranche. "Hier, in einem schicken Club in Hamburg, feiert sich die Branche selbst." Das ganze in einem abfälligen Tonfall, als ob sich gerade die Mafia zu einer Jahrestagung zusammensetzt. "Schicker Club" soll eine Elite, einen Snobismus assoziieren. Eine Gruppe, die sich über den Normalbürger stellt. Sich selbst zu feiern, gilt als dekadent und als Zeichen, daß man unter sich bleiben möchte, weil entweder kein anderer mitfeiern wollte oder man Proteste befürchtet. Noch unterstrichen durch die Schickimicki-Musik und Aufnahmen von Zigarrenrauchern (ein Wunder, daß er keinen 100€-Schein zum Anzünden verwendet hat). Das ist unterste Schublade. Objektiv hätte es heißen müssen "Hier, in einem Club in Hamburg, findet eine Pressekonferenz der großen Spielehersteller statt. ....". Wertungsfrei. Reine Information.

Bevor solche simplen publizistischen Grundregeln nicht eingehalten werden, kann man einen solchen Bericht nicht ernst nehmen, außer vielleicht wegen seines Volksverdummungspotenzials fürchten....

D.


----------



## BimmBamm (14. August 2008)

Ein Posting in 3 Teilen - "Du hast mehr als die erlaubte Anzahl von Zitatblöcken benutzt". Ich hasse I-Net-Foren!



Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Komisch dann aber auch, daß andere Dokumentationen es - vermutlich nur durch göttliche Inspiration - dann doch schaffen, über komplexe und problematische Themen differenziert zu berichten. Es sollen solche seltenen Fähigkeiten wie "Recherche" und "Denken" sein, die das möglich machen....



Schau nach, was ich zur Qualität der Sendung geschrieben habe. Da war von "Oberflächlichkeit" die Rede.



> Ja, das setze ich voraus, in der Tat. Könnte sein, daß das daran liegt, daß ich die von Dir angesprochenen Zeiträume bewußt erlebt habe (und die ASM-Sammlung habe, um es zu beweisen..ganz zu schweigen von meinem alten ATARI 2600VC in Wurzelholzoptik) und daher ziemlich genau weiß, daß damals zwar relativ viele an diesen Dingen Interesse hatten (sagen wir so ca. 2 von 20 Teenagern), aber sich diese schon damals mit kopfschüttelnden Gleichaltrigen abgeben mußten, die es vorzogen, in die Disco zu gehen oder Bier am Strand zu trinken oder mit dem Auto rumzucruisen und diesen "Computerkram" für ziemlich unwichtig hielten.



Und hier unterscheidet sich Deine Erfahrungswelt von meiner. Das Atari (meins habe ich damals verkauft, um den C64 zu finanzieren; immerhin habe ich noch die erste Ausgabe der ASM, die liebevoll behütet wird) war sehr beliebt; teilweise verabredeten sich bis zu 10 Leute aus einer Klasse für einen Zocktag. Zu 64er Zeiten habe ich mit etlichen älteren Schülern Software ausgetauscht. Deine Erfahrung ist also nicht repräsentativ.



> Was soll ich sagen, man erkennt diese Menschen auch heute noch ohne Probleme. Ab und zu haben sie den Computer als Werkzeug anerkannt und sind brave User, aber mehr als Minesweeper oder mal Mahjong ist nicht drin. Sie haben noch nie(!) ein echtes Spiel gespielt. Das sind in vielen Fällen auch genau die Typen, die mit Conan und Fantasy oder SciFi nicht viel anfangen können. Und sie sind in der Überzahl. Es ist daher nicht schwer, jemanden zu finden, der mit einem spielenden Kind nicht umgehen kann und eben auch nicht in der Lage ist, das rechtzeitig(!) in geordnete Bahnen zu lenken. Ich wette, die gezeigten Eltern hatten in ihrer Jugend keinen Kontakt zu diesem Thema. Das ist keine Verallgemeinerung, daß ist die Realität.



Auch hier habe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis und auch in der Familie selbst andere Erfahrungen. Ich kenne _kaum_ jemanden, der nicht wenigstens ab und zu ein Computerspiel - und damit meine ich nicht Minesweeper - zockt. Dabei geht die Bandbreite, wenn ich nur im Bereich WoW bleibe (und das sind keine Leute, die ich über WoW kennengelernt habe), durch alle Schichten vom Polizisten über Schreiner bis zum Sozial-Pädagogen. Entweder lebe ich in einem absoluten Ausnahmegebiet oder mit Deiner "Realität" stimmt etwas nicht. 



> Und man hat natürlich genau DIESEn Arzt gefragt, weil er...na was? Der große Experte auf dem Gebiet ist? Oder genau die Meinung vertritt, die man hören will?



Wieviele Experten haben wir auf diesem Gebiet? Ist Computer-Sucht mittlerweile überhaupt als Krankheit anerkannt? Ich betone noch einmal, daß dieser Arzt gesagt hat, daß er aus der Erfahrung annimmt, daß Computerspiele nur ein Symptom sind. Warum hat man diesen Satz ausgestrahlt, wenn man doch nur die von Dir unterstellte Meinung vertreten will? 



> Man kann keine Sendung zu einem speziellen Thema machen und die "Experten" dann Allgemeinplätze runterbeten lassen. Wenn dann ein Mediziner Verhaltenssüchte und XTC in einem Satz verwendet, sollte man gaanz vorsichtig werden. Gleicher Phänotyp, ganz anderes biochemisches Modell.



Die Aussage lautete, daß in 20 Jahren Medienabhängigkeit in einem Atemzug wie andere Suchterscheinungen genannt werden. Es wurde kein Vergleich gezogen.



> Das ist eine redundante und falsche Information, wenn alles, worauf er hinaus will ist, daß ein süchtiger bei Entzug des Suchtmittels aggressiv wird. Ist auch wieder so ein Allgemeinplatz. Und dann die Aussage "Es ist keine Ausnahme, daß Computersüchtige in Handschellen in der Klinik landen." LOL. Was mir da fehlt, sind Fakten. Wenn es sooo viele sind, dann müssen da doch auch ein paar Zahlen existieren, oder? Und fast jeder davon kommt in Handschellen. WOW! Aber, nein, keine Zahlen. Vermutlich weil es nur zwei, drei Fälle bisher waren und sich das nicht gut verkauft. Könnte aber auch sein, daß die etwas ungehalten reagieren, weil ihre ahnungslosen Eltern plötzlich die Polizei ins Zimmer holen und sie in eine geschlossene Anstalt einweisen wollen. Da würde ich auch sehr aggressiv reagieren, ob nun süchtig oder nicht.



"Keine Ausnahme" heißt nicht "fast jeder"; es heißt nur, daß es nicht so sensationell selten vorkommt wie die von Dir behaupteten Leute ab 40, die sich mit Computerspielen auskennen. Den Satz mit der Polizei kommentiere ich nicht; solche billigen Provokationen kannst Du Dir sparen.



> Der Wissenschaftler (ich vermute mal Neurologe) erzählt auch nichts Neues. Etwas von Dopamin zu faseln und das auf Sucht zu beziehen ist grob fahrlässig. Mit der gleichen Begründung  könnte er erzählen, warum Schokolade süchtig macht. Mhh...lecker, Glücksgefühl, Dopaminausschüttung ---> Schwere Adipositas.



Soweit ich weiß, ist das die gängige Theorie, um etwa "Sportabhängigkeit" zu erklären (und meines Wissens nach auch "Schokoladensucht") - selbstverständlich spielen auch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Welche andere Alternative bietest Du an (bitte Link)? 

to be continued...


----------



## BimmBamm (14. August 2008)

> Bei Spielen ist das Hirn aktiv "wie im realen Leben". Nun, ich spiele ja auch im realen Leben. Wie ist das denn beim Fußball? Oder Skat? Sind die da im Leerlauf? Wohl kaum. Und, ach, Emotionen. Ja, komisch. Computerspiele sind keine Berieselungsmaschine wie Fernsehen. Und bunte Bilder sind für das Hirn interessanter als bloße Buchstaben (wobei ich das ohnehin gerne anzweifeln möchte, da ich in Bücher ebenso tief eintauchen kann wie in Spiele). Und die Interaktivität, die keine der anderen Medien hat, tut ihr übriges. Es ist daher eigentlich auch kein Medium, das konsumiert wird, sondern eben ein SPIEL, wie der Name schon sagt. Daher sollte man es auch mit anderen Spielen vergleichen. Beim Maumau sagt man auch "Ach, komm, ich spiel noch eine Runde" wenn man mal verloren hat. Das ist nicht onlinecomputerspielspezifisch.



Zuerst einmal wurde damit ein Unterschied zu anderen Medien aufgezeigt (das mit den Büchern kannst Du gerne anzweifeln, allerdings hätte ich dann gerne einen Gegenbeleg, keine Vermutung), zum anderen auf die Häufigkeit, bei der Erfolgsgefühle bei Online-Spielen vermittelt werden, hingewiesen. Weder der Arzt noch der Wissenschaftler haben behauptet, daß das unweigerlich zur Sucht führen muß.



> In dem Teil des Berichts ist auch ein schönes Beispiel für manipulative Wortwahl zu finden. "Das Hirn ist viel gereizter...." Gereiztheit assoziiert man mit Aggression, Wut oder ähnlichem. Gemeint ist, daß es "aktiver" ist, aber das hätte vermutlich zu positiv geklungen...



Hört sich nach Verschwörung an: Die Reporter sprechen vorher mit dem Wissenschaftler ab, welche Wortwahl er zu verwenden hat, um unterschwellig ein Gefühl der Bedrohung beim Zuschauer zu erzeugen. Warum verwendet man denn nicht gleich die Fehlinformationen oder Mittel wie im Panorama-Beitrag oder der von mir bereits beschriebenen "Hart-aber-fair"-Sendung, was viel einfacher wäre als diese unterschwellige Manipulationskiste? Tut mir leid, aber hier wird meines Erachtens etwas in den Beitrag interpretiert, das einfach nicht da ist.



> Dann dieses kurze Intermezzo, wo leicht anklingt, daß es ja auch andere Gründe für das Problem geben könnte...gefolgt von diesen Anti-Rollenspiel-Predigern, die exakt das Gegenteil behaupten und das viel länger und emotionaler rüberbringen dürfen. Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich völliger Blödsinn, was die erzählen (bisher gab es noch keine wissenschaftliche Doppelblindstudie zu dem Thema, die das in irgendeiner Weise auch nur andeuten würde), aber, hey, alle "Experten" kommen zu Wort...nur die normalen Spieler nicht. Komisch, oder?



Wie oft soll ich noch schreiben, daß das Thema der Sendung "Computersucht" hieß (der Nebentitel "Wenn Computer süchtig machen" könnte andeuten, daß hier nicht über Computerspiele allgemein gesprochen wird)? Wenn ich über Heroin-Sucht berichte, habe ich doch auch keinen Grund, Nicht-Süchtige zu interviewen - wohl aber Angehörige der Betroffenen.



> Du hast es nicht verstanden (oder willst es nicht verstehen). Es zeugt von Desinteresse am eigentlichen Thema. Wer nicht die rechte Sorgfalt an den Tag legt, wie sie in Ziffer 2 des Pressekodex festgehalten ist, sollte lieber gar keine Recherche machen und gleich aus dem Bauch heraus einen Bericht entwickeln. Daher ist es nicht überzogen. Es ist die verdammte Pflicht eines Journalisten, die Fakten darzulegen. Das waren keine Fakten. Es ist dabei unerheblich, ob es die (ohnehin fragwürdige) Grundaussage des Berichtes tangiert. Es ist schlicht falsch und das sagt viel über Autoren aus, die angeblich ein Jahr lang jemanden und ein Thema verfolgen.



Einerseits zeigen die Journalisten Deiner Aussage nach ein Desinteresse am Thema, andererseits wenden sie aber knallhart kalkulierte Wortwahl an, die sie vorher mit dem Wissenschaftler-Darsteller abgesprochen haben, um relativ verdeckt geschickte Zuschauermanipulation zu betreiben?  Die Sache mit dem "Raid" fällt überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht; falls das ein aussenstehender Zuschauer im Gedächtnis behält, dann definiert er "Raid" fortan als ein Ziel in einem Online-Rollenspiel, für das man mehrere Leute braucht, die sich untereinander koordinieren müssen. Es ist die Art von journalistischem Flüchtigkeitsfehler, die Du in so ziemlich jedem Artikel vorfindest, wenn Du Dich mit der Materie auskennst. Das zeugt natürlich von der von mir jetzt mehrmalig angesprochenen Oberflächlichkeit - dennoch ist der Beitrag weder "Verleumdung" noch "Hetze" noch "Propaganda", als der er hier vornehmlich bezeichnet wurde!

to be continued


----------



## BimmBamm (14. August 2008)

> Nene, so einfach kommst Du da nicht raus. Ich habe schon recht viele Ziele bei WoW erreicht. Level 60, 70, die eine oder andere Ini. Ruf bei Fraktion etc. Alles Ziele. So wie jedes gewonnene Fußballspiel, jede Partie Poker. Aber wie heißt es so schön, im FUSSBALL: Nach dem Spiel ist vor dem Spiel... Der Vergleich zieht voll, tut mir leid. Man hört erst auf, wenn man zusammenbricht oder keine Lust mehr hat bzw. andere Prioritäten. Das ist bei JEDEM Spiel und Sport so. Eigentlich sogar bei jeder Tätigkeit, die einen ein wenig glücklich macht.



Beim Fußball heißt es aber nicht, daß Du automatisch, sobald Du nur genügend Platz auf dem Spielfeld verbringst, Deine Belohnung erhalten wirst. Ebenso ist ein Sieg im Fußball nicht dauernd wiederholbar, wie es gerade bei WoW der Fall ist. Es ist nicht schwer, in WoW etwas zu erreichen; im Grunde muß man nur Zeit mitbringen. Die Erfolgserlebnisse sind sozusagen vorprogrammiert - und genau da liegt meiner Meinung nach auch der Erfolg von WoW begründet, daß die Frustgrenze so niedrig wie möglich gehalten wurde. Da liegt aber natürlich auch die Suchtgefahr, zumal es kein tatsächliches Ende gibt - und mit dem nächsten Twink alles wieder von Vorne anfängt.



> Nicht übersehen, aber vielleicht falsch interpretiert.



Dachte ich mir.



> So kannst Du echt nicht punkten...



Das will ich auch gar nicht. Eine Diskussion ist kein Wettkampf - zumindest nicht für mich. Schade, daß Du nichts zum "Third-Person-Effekt" sagst, wo Dein Beispiel perfekt darauf passt.



> Die Erwachsenen, die das Netz so nutzen wie die Jugendlichen, sind eine Minderheit.



Ich sagte ja schon, offenbar lebe ich in einem Ausnahmegebiet. Was die Media-Analysen betrifft, so glaube ich keiner Statistik, die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe (siehe die letzten Wahlvorhersagen). Die stetige Abnahme der Auflagen bzw. Einstellung von Print-Medien spricht meines Erachtens nach eine deutliche Sprache. Das kann nicht nur alleine aufgrund der Jugend (die angeblich eh in zu geringen Zahlen vorhanden ist) zustande kommen.



> Für die Generation 40+ sind das Fernsehen und die Printmedien weiterhin DIE Informationsquelle (schau einfach mal in die letzten Media-Analysen, da ist es nach Alter geschlüsselt). Es geht vor allem darum, welche Informationen sich wie beschafft werden. Ob ich zu tagesthemen.de gehe oder das im Fernsehen schaue, macht informativ keinen Unterschied. Wenn ich aber zu indymedia.org oder telepolis.de gehe ist das ein großer Unterschied. Und es ist möglich, das Internet zu nutzen, ohne jemals den eigenen Standpunkt verlassen zu müssen. Nur weil sie das Netz nutzen, heißt das also noch lange nicht, daß sie besser informiert sind. Sie könnten z.B. auf diese Rollenspielsucht.de-Seite kommen und restlos subjektive, einseitige Meinungen hören. Und, ja, die Wahlergebnisse und die Zahl der BILD-Leser zeigen, daß es sehr viele Menschen gibt, die sich nicht weiter informieren (wollen).



Diese Meinung stütze ich nicht; zumindest nicht vollständig. Sicher kann man sich durch das Netz bewegen, ohne jemals seine Meinung zu ändern. Ich neige aber nicht vollständig zum Pessimismus, daß die "graue Masse" eine dumpf vor sich hin vegetierende Meute ist, die auf jeden Propaganda-Blödsinn hereinfällt. Gleichgültigkeit scheint mir da das größere Problem zu sein (was sich z. B. in der Wahlbeteiligung wiederspiegelt).



> 1. Müssen die Eltern das gesehen haben
> 2. Muß das Kind ein ähnliches Verhalten an den Tag legen



Da gehst Du fehl. Panikmache heißt ja, daß man auch ohne wirklichen Grund in sinnlosen Aktionismus verfällt - da reicht es aus, daß das Blag überhaupt vor dem Computer sitzt.
Entweder wirkt die angebliche Manipulation der Massen nicht wie beabsichtigt (und hier überall behauptet) oder keiner der buffed-Spieler ist betroffen, was merkwürdig wäre. Von daher existiert dieser Manipulations-Tiger offensichtlich nicht. Davon ab denke ich, daß die Eltern durchaus einen Grund haben, in irgendeiner Weise zu reagieren, wenn der mißratende Sprößling das gezeigte Verhalten an den Tag legt. Eingeschränkte Zugangszeiten wären das mindeste, das ich da durchsetzen würde. 



> Noch ein schönes Beispiel für manipulative Wortwahl aus dem Bericht: Treffen der Spielebranche. "Hier, in einem schicken Club in Hamburg, feiert sich die Branche selbst." Das ganze in einem abfälligen Tonfall, als ob sich gerade die Mafia zu einer Jahrestagung zusammensetzt. "Schicker Club" soll eine Elite, einen Snobismus assoziieren. Eine Gruppe, die sich über den Normalbürger stellt. Sich selbst zu feiern, gilt als dekadent und als Zeichen, daß man unter sich bleiben möchte, weil entweder kein anderer mitfeiern wollte oder man Proteste befürchtet. Noch unterstrichen durch die Schickimicki-Musik und Aufnahmen von Zigarrenrauchern (ein Wunder, daß er keinen 100€-Schein zum Anzünden verwendet hat). Das ist unterste Schublade. Objektiv hätte es heißen müssen "Hier, in einem Club in Hamburg, findet eine Pressekonferenz der großen Spielehersteller statt. ....". Wertungsfrei. Reine Information.



Ach, ich bitte Dich! Ähnliche Sätze wie diesen hörst Du vor jeder Oscar-Verleihung; selbst Kino-Zeitschriften wie die "cinema", die ja nicht gerade als kritisches Medium bekannt ist, benutzt sie bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit. Meines Erachtens interpretierst Du einfach zu viel in diese Kleinigkeiten - das gibt dieser oberflächliche Beitrag gar nicht her. 

Können wir das irgendwie abkürzen? In spätestens zwei Beiträgen weiß wahrscheinlich keiner von uns beiden mehr, worum es eigentlich geht. Alternativ schlage ich Diskussion per eMail vor - da bleiben die Quoting-Ebenen und der Zusammenhang erhalten.

Grüße
Bimmbamm


----------



## Siu (14. August 2008)

Was eine Diskussion.. ihr wisst aber noch um was es ging?



> Beim Fußball heißt es aber nicht, daß Du automatisch, sobald Du nur genügend Platz auf dem Spielfeld verbringst, Deine Belohnung erhalten wirst.



Najo. Wie man es nimmt. Wenn ich genug Zeit mit meiner Mannschaft verbringe, genug trainiere. Dann sind die Belohnungen die Siege, die Pokalwettbewerbe, die Meisterschaften. Kann man also doch schon so annehmen.


----------



## Orrosh (14. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Was eine Diskussion.. ihr wisst aber noch um was es ging?
> 
> 
> 
> Najo. Wie man es nimmt. Wenn ich genug Zeit mit meiner Mannschaft verbringe, genug trainiere. Dann sind die Belohnungen die Siege, die Pokalwettbewerbe, die Meisterschaften. Kann man also doch schon so annehmen.



So ganz stimmt das aber leider auch nicht. Selbst wenn man viel Zeit mit der Mannschaft verbringt und trainiert, kommt die Belohnung - der Sieg - niczht automatisch zu einem. Es steht immer noch der Wettkmapf bevor, in dem man sich zu beweisen hat. Bei WoW - ich schrieb das schon mal an anderer Stelle - ist es m.E. leichter Ziele zu erreichen als dies im realen Leben der Fall ist, weil man es vielmals einfach aussitzen muss. Tut mir leid, wenn ich das jetzt hart sage, aber zig Runs in eine Raidinstanz, um Marken zu sammeln, den ersehnten T4/5/6 Loot endlich zu bekommen, ist keine Leistung. Leistung spiegelt sich in meinen Augen in Anstrengung wider. Gut, jetzt mag der eine oder andere sagen, dass Zocken (und ich bekomme bei dem Wort e-Sports immer das kalte Ko****) auch Anstrengung ist. Man muss ja wach sein, sich konzentrieren etc. Aber es ist nichts reales. Nichts, was einem für den Körper gut tut, einen ernährt. 
Wenn der Rechner aus ist, war es das mit dem Respekt. Das ist nichts Bleibendes. Dann sind die Ziele nicht mehr erreicht, weil sie nicht fortbestehen. 

Einen Pokal kannst Du Dir in Dein Regal stellen. Zusammen mit einem Mannschaftsfoto auf dem Ihr Euch 5l-Weißbier-Gläser über die Köpfe schüttet oder nackt im Whirlpool sitzt. 
Aber stellst Du Dir einen Screenshot von der Gilde ins Regal vom Gruppentanz auf Maggis Leiche?


----------



## Shrukan (14. August 2008)

wenn ich das so sehe... klar wir Kinder sind alles Schuld, dass wir süchtig werden.
Es sind doch die Eltern die sich nicht durchsetzen können!
Die Mutter am Anfang droht und droht, und was macht die?
Nichts! Die schaltet das Modem net ab.
Einfach Modem aus, dann kann er nicht mehr zocken, dann muss er ohne das klar kommen oO

Ich kenne nen Freund von mir, der hat ne Mutter, der darf echt nur ab 17h an den Rechner, spielt vllt eine oder zwei Stunden WoW am Tag wenns hoch kommt.
Und ist der süchtig? Irgendwie nicht, er kommt ohne WoW klar!
Genauso wie ich, ich hatte Ferien, da hab ich gerne mal länger gezockt, jetzt bin ich in der 12 habe fast die erste Woche hinter mir.
Und? und? Ich hab die Woche noch gar nicht gespielt oO
U.a. auch weil meine Eltern lieber wollen, dass ich was für die Schule mache und ich mir nicht durch ein blödes Spiel das zukünftige Leben versauen will.

Zocken kann ich noch wenn ich arbeiten muss, und am Feierabend total kaputt bin.


----------

